# Spieletest - The Witcher



## System (29. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,619190


----------



## KabraxisObliv (29. Oktober 2007)

In einem Forum um die TES-Reihe habe ich gerade meinen Test abgeliefert. Wenn ich nicht alles anspreche, hat es mein Vorgänger, der durchaus fast nur positives gesagt hat, bereits getan. Für mich ist das Spiel Referenz - ganz klar.

Nachdem ich nun auch schon einige Stunden The Witcher geniessen durfte, ganz Recht: es war ein Genuss, möchte ich nun auch noch kurz etwas dazu schreiben.
Eigentlich hat siruis alles gesagt, aber dennoch ein paar Zeilen.
Die Grafik ist wunderschön. Mir gefällt sie besser als die von Oblivion. Sie wirkt auf mich authentischer. Natürlich mag Oblivion noch um einiges weiter im Fantasy-Genre zu finden sein, aber nur die Shivering Isles zeigen das richtig.
The Witcher ist sehr detaillieb. Gewitter hatte ich desöfteren. Aber eines wie sirius es beschrieb, erst gestern spät abends. Und dieses war wirklich atemberaubend. Zwischen den ganzen Bettlern, Kranken und Huren in Wyzima wurde es plötzlich nebelig, die Weitsicht wurde extrem eingeschränkt, aus jeder Ecke kommen Stimmen wie "Dann muss ich den Garten nicht gießen." oder sarkastisches wie "Ha! Die Wäsche der Nachbarin wird nass.". Eine sehr dichte Atmosphäre entsteht. Nun, eigentlich ist sie aber die ganze Zeit über da.
Jede der Zwischensequenzen, die immer wieder während des Spielens auftreten sind unglaublich gut umgesetzt und vertont. Jedes mal ist es wie in einem Film im Kino. 
Da wäre dann der größte Kritikpunkt: Die Dialoge.
Manche sind einfach nur falsch betont. Normalerweise fühle ich mich die gante Zeit, als wäre ich mittendrin, aber das holt einen anfangs immer wieder raus. Ein freierfundenes, vielleicht verwirrendes und nicht gerade gutes Beispiel:
Meinetwegen gibt man einer Frau eine weiße Rose.
Diese sagt dann undankbar "Ich hätte aber gerne eine weiße Rose.". 
So weit, so gut.
Dann kommt aber eine Antwort "Aber das ist eine weiße Rose.".


----------



## KabraxisObliv (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Fortsetzung:
...
Gelesen auch noch in Ordnung. Aber wenn Geralt dann die Betonung auf "Rose" oder auf "weiße" legt, anstatt auf "ist" - probiert es aus - ist das alles andere als schön; (aber keine Angst, man gewöhnt sich daran).
Dafür sind die Dialoge allgemein gesehen - schließlich sind diese Fälle begrenzt - wunderschön vertont, und ich bin mir bis jetzt nicht sicher, ob mir schon öfter der gleiche Sprecher über den Weg gelaufen ist. Natürlich ist er das, man kann schlecht 300 verschiedene Sprecher haben, aber mir fällt es definitiv nicht so deutlich auf wie in Oblivion.
Die Quests, sowie Nebenquests, sind wie in TES IV sehr schön gestaltet und abwechslungsreich.
NPCs sehen oft gleich aus, aber Schlüsselcharaktere sind einizigartig. Nunja, fast zumindest. Ein relativ wichtiger Nebencharakter, ich nenne ihn mal beim Namen, der Geistliche, tritt später wieder als normaler Magier-NPC auf.
Meine Spielzeit beträgt inzwischen etwa zwölf Stunden und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich bald den zweiten Akt von fünfen abgeschlossen habe.
Achja, die Minigames. Klasse. Wenn gerade mal die Motivation Ansätze zeigt zu sinken, einfach einen Faustkampf oder eine Runde Würfelpoker (ja, sie würfeln schlecht, aber NICHT immer), ich bevorzuge letzteres, und alles ist wieder in Ordnung und geht weiter.
Besagte machen wirklich viel Spaß.
Die Schauplätze sind auch abwechslungsreich genug, es tritt keine Langeweile auf.

Bugs:
Fast keine 
Ich habe zwei verzeiliche Abstürze zu verzeichnen (mit Patch 1.1, 1.1a ist bereits erschienen) und ganz selten tritt mal ein Texturfehler auf, sodass zum Beispiel mal zwischen drei dicht beieinander stehenden Pflanzen eine kleine Texturfläche in der Luft schwebt. Aber wirklich selten.
[...]
Leider muss ich sagen, dass mir The Witcher besser gefällt als The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, aber definitiv nicht besser als das ganze, sauber durchdachte Universum der Elder Scrolls-Reihe. Auch mir ist es zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen. 

Nochmal zum Test hier:
Das Imventar ist nicht zu klein. Es ist nur mal ansatzweise mehr in Richtung Realität. Natürlich muss man hier und da mal was aus dem "Rucksack" werfen... außerdem kann man doch sein Zeug bei den Schankwirten aufbewahren lassen.
Alchemie finde ich eigentlich auch völlig okay. Aber gut.

Ich lese gerade nochmal den Test und das Inventar ist wirklich übertrieben negativ dargestellt. Ich habe nicht die geringste Probleme, ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen.
Wandersimulation? Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber in keinem anderen Spiel, macht das Rumlaufen einen solchen Spaß. Vorallem bei Sonnenuntergang - eine Grafikpracht.
Wer übrigens sein Schwert zieht und in den schnellen Kampfmodus wechselt läuft schneller 
Und gerade der unerlässliche Spielspaß zählt doch   
Entschuldigt, aber TheWitcher ist für mich bisher das Spiel des Jahres.


----------



## Sir-B (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Das tönt ja mal richtig gut. Das Spiel beinhaltet so viele Dinge, die ich bei Gothic 3 vermisst habe - wäre die Welt freier würde ich es sofort bestellen obwohl es bei mir stark ruckeln würde und ich eigentlich keine Zeit habe.
So aber kaufe ich den Hexer erst in ca. 3 Monaten wenn ich einen neuen PC habe und viiiel Zeit 
Die Wertung dürfte übrigens ruhig etwas höher sein, in den Videos und auch im Text kommt das Spiel als ein "85+ Spiel" rüber.


----------



## Streiter-Innos (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

schade das solche spiele, die wirklich mittlerweile rar sind und doch ein bisschen was anderes bieten als normaler einheitsbrei, so eine schlechte wertung kriegen. ich lese echt in diversen foren NUR positives, kaum irgendjemand verliert auch nur ein negatives wort und dennoch ist witcher so weit abgeschlagen hinter oblivion und co.(was ohne ende kritisiert wurde).hoffe dennoch das es sich gut verkauft und die entwickler erfolgreich sind. The Witcher ist ausnahmsweise mal ein spiel das ich original holen werde, denn so etwas muss unterstützt werden. alles andere ist anstandslos gegenüber den entwicklern und diesem Werke !!!!


----------



## chaos777 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

@vorredner 
da hast du recht
vorallem Oblivion,war für mich eine
Enttäuschung
die gleichen Dungeons die Welt sah überall gleich aus usw
nach 2tagen wiederverkauft
aber Gothic mag ich immernoch
ich finde die PCGames Wertung ok
obwohl sie besser sein könnte


----------



## Sir-B (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Streiter-Innos am 29.10.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> (...) ausnahmsweise mal ein spiel das ich original holen werde (...)
> alles andere ist anstandslos gegenüber den entwicklern und diesem Werke !!!!



Es ist doch eigentlich immer anstandslos  (ausser bei Eva Cash (11% bei 4Players))
Aber du hast recht, Gamestar gibt 73%, Gameone zieht den Hexer ins lächerliche, PC Games gibt auch nur 83 obwohl der Hexer sicherlich besser ist als das langweilige Hochglanz-Oblivion.
Was ich so höre ist ebenfalls nur Gutes, weshalb haben die Magazine etwas gegen dieses Spiel, welches nach dem Patch noch nicht mal mehr bemerkenswerte Bugs hat?


----------



## Poschinator (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

ich finde das spiel auch wirklich sehr gut da es auch nach einigen stunden noch packend ist und nicht wie in anderen spielen immer die selbe gut gegen böse masche einem aufzwing

hier noch ein kleiner trick um auf englisch mit deutschen untertiteln zu spielen:

Spiel nur auf Englisch installieren, sich die voices_03_00.bif rauskopieren, dass Spiel deinstallieren und dann in deutsch installieren und die vorher kopierte voices_03_00.bif in voices_10_00.bif umbennen und in den Ordner \Data kopieren und überschreiben


----------



## Destroyer2o2 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Dann äußere ich mich mal zu dem Spiel:
Ich kann "The Witcher" nicht viel abgewinnen. Erst einmal stört mich die nicht vorhandene frei zugängliche Welt. Meiner Meinung nach ist es das A und O in einem RPG, mag es auch ein "Hack and Slay" sein, dass einem Spieler eine ganze Welt zugänglich gemacht wird.
Das war bei Dark Messiah zwar auch nicht der Fall, aber die Level waren recht groß und man konnte viel mit der Spielwelt interagieren.

Dann wäre da die extrem konsolenlastige Steuerung. Da muss man doch tatsächlich seinen Feind vorher anvisieren bevor man ihn angreifen kann. Das finde ich sehr lästig und dann erscheint  so ein unschöner roter Kreis auf dem Boden um den Gegner, was die Stimmung/Atmosphäre sehr bröckeln lässt.

Von der Grafik hätte ich mehr erwartet. Nimmt man dem Spiel HDR und es sieht richtig schlecht aus. Ganz am Anfang geht es schon los, wenn man gegen die kleine Gegnerhorde kämpft, fallen einem gleich die mickrigen Partikeleffekte bei Schwertkontakt auf. Wenn man sich dann mal das Gegnerdesign näher anschaut, sieht man, dass sie alle gleich aussehen. Ok , das finde ich noch nicht mal schlimm, aber die waren barfuß und dargestellt wurde das als runder Klumpen mit vier Strichen(soll Zehen simulieren) drauf. Also Referenz ist das ganz und gar nicht. Da haben in der Vergangenheit schon einige andere Spiele gezeigt, wie man Gegner ausmodelliert.

Und dann die deutsche Sprachausgabe. Als ich mir das Intro anguckt habe, bekam ich fast einen Brechreiz von dieser hohen jungenhaften Stimme, welche ganz und gar nicht zum Besagten passt. Das Intro hätte ein alter Mann mit tiefer Stimme erzählen müssen. So geriet alles ins Lächerliche.

ABER: Die Animationen sind butterweich und Kämpfe gut choreografiert.


----------



## themako (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Also dieser Test ist Schwachsinn. Nur weil deutsche Sprachausgabe so kacke ist, muss das Spiel nicht schlecht sein.

Da ist Two Worlds, Gothic 3 absolutes Schrott mit den ganzen Bugs. 

Dennoch hat PCGames besser benotet als die anderen Zeitschriften die sich noch weniger mit Spielen auskennen. 

Meine Meinung (als langer Leser) ist, dass inb den ganzen Spielezeitschriften nur Mist steht. Die ganzen Informationen kann ich mir selber aus dem Daumen lutschen. 
;D

Shit eben nur!

Mfg mako.


----------



## zordiac (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

"Meine Meinung (als langer Leser) ist, dass inb den ganzen Spielezeitschriften nur Mist steht. Die ganzen Informationen kann ich mir selber aus dem Daumen lutschen."

was machst Du dann noch hier?


----------



## Akyle (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				zordiac am 29.10.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> "Meine Meinung (als langer Leser) ist, dass inb den ganzen Spielezeitschriften nur Mist steht. Die ganzen Informationen kann ich mir selber aus dem Daumen lutschen."
> 
> was machst Du dann noch hier?




Seine Meinung äußern!


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Akyle am 29.10.2007 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> zordiac am 29.10.2007 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber hauptsache The Witcher vor dem Release wieder einmal in den Himmel loben....   
Wer ganz  oben ist, kann auch ganz tief fallen... so passiert mit diesem Spiel!
Hab es heute gespielt und finde es  grottig... vorallem die Kämpfe nerven mich voll   
Naja, zum Glück nur aus der Videothek ausgeliehen und nach 4 Stunden wieder zurück gebracht! 1.35€ war das Spiel vllt noch wert


----------



## Zock3r (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Poschinator am 29.10.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ein kleiner trick um auf englisch mit deutschen untertiteln zu spielen:
> 
> Spiel nur auf Englisch installieren, sich die voices_03_00.bif rauskopieren, dass Spiel deinstallieren und dann in deutsch installieren und die vorher kopierte voices_03_00.bif in voices_10_00.bif umbennen und in den Ordner \\Data kopieren und überschreiben


 Danke erst mal für den Tipp! (ich zitiere Ihn nochmal, damit er nicht ganz so schnell untergeht ;o)

Zum Test: Ich finde 83% auch ein wenig zu hart und würde es eher zwischen 85 und 90 einordnen. Vorzugsweise nahe bei Oblivion (89. Stimmung, Grafik, Kampfanimationen und -steuerung taugen meines Erachtens durchaus als Referenz. 
In Sachen Sound habe ich keine Klagen, allerdings spiele ich das Spiel auch (angeregt durch die Vorschauartikel) in komplett Englisch, dort sind die Sprecher gut und die Betonung auch bisher fast immer passend. 

Als Negativepunkte stimme ich dem Test hinsichtlich der langen Lade- und Speicherzeiten, des mittelprächtigen Inventars und der zu begrenzten Zahl an Charakteren überein. Das Spiel stürzt bei mir leider auch nach 2-4 Stunden ab (CTD, ausgerechnet beim Speichern!). Dies ist jedoch zum Glück der einizige Bug, der mir wirklich störend aufgefallen wäre (bin Ende Kapitel 2). Das ist nix im Vergleich zum Auslieferungszustand von Oblivion oder gar Gothic 3.

Kurzum, ich denke 83% wird dem Spiel nicht ganz gerecht. Ich glaube, der Redaktion sitzt vielleicht noch ein wenig zu sehr der G3-Überbewertungs-Schreck im Nacken. Geht doch mal wieder in die Sauna und entspannt Euch ;o)


----------



## ThomasWeiß (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				themako am 29.10.2007 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist Two Worlds, Gothic 3 absolutes Schrott mit den ganzen Bugs.
> 
> Dennoch hat PCGames besser benotet als die anderen



PC Games hat gewertet, ja, aber die Wertung kam von MIR. Ich habe weder Two Worlds noch Gothic 3 gespielt. Ich fand The Witcher so gut wie ich es eben empfand: das sind 83%. Wenn die Geschmäcker meiner Kollegen variieren, so möchte mir man das bitte verzeihen. Spiele sind nun einmal eine höchst subjektive Angelegenheit. Dadurch entstehen diese Diskrepanzen.


----------



## ThomasWeiß (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Zock3r am 29.10.2007 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzum, ich denke 83% wird dem Spiel nicht ganz gerecht. Ich glaube, der Redaktion sitzt vielleicht noch ein wenig zu sehr der G3-Überbewertungs-Schreck im Nacken. Geht doch mal wieder in die Sauna und entspannt Euch ;o)



Da ich Gothic 3 nie gespielt und auch nicht auf die Mütze bekommen habe deswegen, muss ich sagen: nein.  83% ist schlicht die Wertung, die die Motivationskurve ausgegeben hat. Dass sie sich nicht im Bereich 85+ bewegt, liegt an den verbliebenen Bugs und dem blöden Inventar. Ohne Sortierfunktion ist damit zu hantieren echt ein Krampf.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 29.10.2007 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Sortierfunktion ist damit zu hantieren echt ein Krampf.



Wie gesagt, ich persönlich komme sehr gut mit dem Inventar zurecht. Alchemistische Zutaten haben eine kleines Quadrat unten rechts in der Ecke mit einer jeweiligen Farbe, Nahrung kann man sehr gut erkennen und leicht von Geschenken wie Blumen oder Kleidung unterscheiden.
Okay, wenn das noch automatisch sortiert werden könnte, wäre es ein Plus, aber ein Minus, dass es nicht geht, ist es für mich nicht.

Im Test nicht richtig angesprochen sind, abgesehen von der Vertonung, Sounds und Musik, nicht wahr?
Diese finde ich ehrlich gesagt herausragend.
Stellt euch nachts bei einem Gewitter mitten in dem Sumpf - alleine.   
Eine düstere Musik, dazu kommen Sounds von Regen, Donner und Tieren. Nebel zieht auf, man weiß, dass irgendwo die Gegner lauern, ab und zu schlägt ein Blitz ein.... ein Höhepunkt für mich bisher.
Das Kampfsystem ist auch klasse. Endlich etwas anderes, was durchaus potenzial hat und dazu unglaublich gut animiert ist.

Und ganz vergessen: Ich habe lieber eine Stadt mit vielen Einwohnern, die gleich aussehen, als eine unbelebte. Die Städte in Tamriel sind für mich unterste Grenze.

Ich hoffe auf einen Nachtest in geraumer Zeit.


----------



## Muradin2 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 29.10.2007 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Zock3r am 29.10.2007 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, ich denke, 83% sind noch eine sehr gute Bewertung. Die wenigsten Spiele schaffen es bis dahin, wenn ich von meiner persönlichen Meinung ausgehe. Two Worlds z.B. hat von mir selbst grad mal 70% bekommen. Gothic 3 hat auch nicht viel mehr bekommen. 
ABER: Die beiden Spiele sind alle wunderbar. Es sind eben nur heftige Bedienungsmängel und Fehler, die den Spielspass trüben. Nach den Communitypatches würde Gothic3 locker über 80% kommen, ebenso wie Two Worlds nach dem Riesenpatch.


----------



## Luccah (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Ich finde auch da hätte mehr sein müssen, 83 ist knappig. Finde blöd, das das Spiel an einen kleinen Inventar gemessen wird, ok die Bugs.. aber Atari hat mindestens umgehend gehandelt (was in Verganheit ja KEINE Selbstverständlichkeit war) und wer ungepatcht zockt ist selber schuld. Sortierfunktion brauch ich nicht unbedingt, lieber wäre mir eine Unterteilung in Norm Items und Alchemie Integrenzien, so gibts kein Gedränge...in der Menge! Wie ihr im Fazit ja auch schreibt, es bietet einiges Vieles, vielleicht hätte man sich an diesem Reichtum orientieren sollen!? das kampfsystem ist echt klasse, macht ne Menge Fun, zudem die geilsten Moves ever (dank MC) schade nur das man um Übersicht zu haben nicht sehr viel davon sieht, das ist mein kritikpunkt, ich hätte lieber eine Kamera alla TES4, also keine Ego..aber eine Kamera die ich mittels Mouserad selber einstellen kann, so kann ich in Fights schnell ein wenig rauszoomen um genug Übersicht zu haben und bei gelegentlichen Single Fights nah dran sein...und die coolen Moves bewundern! ich hoffe es erhält demnächst eine Aufwertung! Punkt stimmigere Sprachausgabe,insbesondere von 
Schwerenöter Geralt!


----------



## thefury2008 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Mir ist auch aufgefallen das alle nur gutes über The Witcher sagen aber die ganzen Magazine und Internet Seiten sagen was anderes. Habe The Witcher noch nicht gezockt höre aber wirklich aus allen Foren usw. zu 95 % nur gutes.
Sonst sind doch fast alle immer mit dem Tests zufrieden.
Hat der Witcher allen Redakteuren einen falschen zauberspruch zugeflüstert.^^


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Als ich den Anfanfg des Tests gelesen habe dachte ich schon das jetzt ein richtig schlimmer Veriss kommt. Das es trotz der Mängel noch so gut weg kam hat mich dann doch überrascht und auch gefreut. Ich spiele es seit Samstag Mittag und finde es einfach nur klasse. So ein geniales RPG ist mir schon sehr lange nicht mehr unter gekommen. Es hat einfach eine wunderschöne und stimmige Grafik und die Atmosphäre ist derzeit meiner Meinung nach ohne Konkurenz. Ich spiele es übrigens auf deutsch und kann sogar mit der deutschen Sprachausgabe leben.


----------



## zordiac (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Die deutsche Übersetzung mit in die Wertung einzubeziehen ist äußerst unprofessionell. Stellt euch mal vor, daß würde bei Filmen gemacht werden, dann sähe die Welt wohl ganz anders aus...


----------



## XIII13 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				zordiac am 29.10.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Die deutsche Übersetzung mit in die Wertung einzubeziehen ist äußerst unprofessionell. Stellt euch mal vor, daß würde bei Filmen gemacht werden, dann sähe die Welt wohl ganz anders aus...


Erst regt man sich über Tests auf, und dann schreibt jemand so einen Schrott.
Wahnsinn.


----------



## doom99 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Was??? Nur 83 prozent??? Einem total verbugten und kaum spielbaren Gothic 3 gebt ihr 88? Ihr solltet echt mal überlegen was ihr da macht. Find sowieso das ihr nach Berühmtheit und namen bewertet. The witcher ist eindeutig besser spielbar wie Gothic 3 und die Grafik ist auch besser. Ihr solltet eure entscheidung nochmals überdenken!


----------



## ytoxx (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

kommt es nicht letzten endes darauf an, wie ihr das spiel findet? wenn ihr mit der wertung unzufrieden seid, dann kümmert euch doch nicht darum.


----------



## BloodravenDOW (29. Oktober 2007)

hey ich muss sagen Oblivion wird soooooooo überschätz es sieht nicht mehr soooooo toll aus der Look in diesen hellen , frohen, quitschigen Farben is nur SCHEIßE.
Dann die Sprcher sind mehr als grotte und ich weis ent wiso das einen stören sollte bei the Witcher wenn es Klone gibt schaut euch Gothic 1 , 2 und 3  an alles ganz tolle Spiele doch in jedem gab es Gesichter die sich gleichen also was Rollenspiele angeht hat PcGames echt ein bisschen abgespackt hallo ein Half Life 2 Episode 2 bekommt ohne Neuerungen und mittelmäßiger Grafik bekommt 87 Punkte des is voll am Sack und ein so inovatives Meisterwerk wie the Witcher bekommt gerade mal 83 nagut die Grafik is nichts Bahnbrechendes aber sehr viel stimmiger als in Oblivion.
Und sonst das kelien Inventar is doch auch scheiß egal bei STALKER war das auch so und da hat das niemand gestört ..... nur die Ladezeiten für jedes HAUS sind nur gaga .
Ich hätte 89% gegeben ... weil ein so inovatives und im Grunde sehr gutes Produkt müsste belohnt werden aber für seine Kleinen Fehler auch bestraft werden daher wäre diese wertung wohl am angemessensten.


----------



## BloodravenDOW (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				doom99 am 29.10.2007 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Was??? Nur 83 prozent??? Einem total verbugten und kaum spielbaren Gothic 3 gebt ihr 88? Ihr solltet echt mal überlegen was ihr da macht. Find sowieso das ihr nach Berühmtheit und namen bewertet. The witcher ist eindeutig besser spielbar wie Gothic 3 und die Grafik ist auch besser. Ihr solltet eure entscheidung nochmals überdenken!


naja also besser als Gothic 3 sieht es doch dann nicht aus mach mal halblang


----------



## XIII13 (29. Oktober 2007)

BloodravenDOW am 29.10.2007 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> hey ich muss sagen Oblivion wird soooooooo überschätz es sieht nicht mehr soooooo toll aus der Look in diesen hellen , frohen, quitschigen Farben is nur SCHEIßE.
> Dann die Sprcher sind mehr als grotte und ich weis ent wiso das einen stören sollte bei the Witcher wenn es Klone gibt schaut euch Gothic 1 , 2 und 3  an alles ganz tolle Spiele doch in jedem gab es Gesichter die sich gleichen also was Rollenspiele angeht hat PcGames echt ein bisschen abgespackt hallo ein Half Life 2 Episode 2 bekommt ohne Neuerungen und mittelmäßiger Grafik bekommt 87 Punkte des is voll am Sack und ein so inovatives Meisterwerk wie the Witcher bekommt gerade mal 83 nagut die Grafik is nichts Bahnbrechendes aber sehr viel stimmiger als in Oblivion.
> Und sonst das kelien Inventar is doch auch scheiß egal bei STALKER war das auch so und da hat das niemand gestört ..... nur die Ladezeiten für jedes HAUS sind nur gaga .
> Ich hätte 89% gegeben ... weil ein so inovatives und im Grunde sehr gutes Produkt müsste belohnt werden aber für seine Kleinen Fehler auch bestraft werden daher wäre diese wertung wohl am angemessensten.


Ist es so schwer, halbwegs verständlich zu schreiben?


----------



## Burtchen (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				doom99 am 29.10.2007 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Was??? Nur 83 prozent??? Einem total verbugten und kaum spielbaren Gothic 3 gebt ihr 88? Ihr solltet echt mal überlegen was ihr da macht. Find sowieso das ihr nach Berühmtheit und namen bewertet. The witcher ist eindeutig besser spielbar wie Gothic 3 und die Grafik ist auch besser. Ihr solltet eure entscheidung nochmals überdenken!


Gothic 3 (Version 1.12) steht bei uns mit 81 Punkten in der Datenbank - nachträgliche Abwertung, alle Awards aberkannt.


----------



## rodman (29. Oktober 2007)

*Synchro*

@ Redaktion:
Welche Wertung hättet ihr The Witcher in der englischen Sprachfassung gegeben, bzw wie viel Punkte wurden für die durchwachsene Syncho abgezogen, also nur grob, die eigtl Wertung gibt sich ja aus der Motivationskurve, aber nur als kleinen Überblick.


----------



## Sir-B (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 29.10.2007 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothic 3 (Version 1.12) steht bei uns mit 81 Punkten in der Datenbank - nachträgliche Abwertung, alle Awards aberkannt.



... was ich für falsch halte. Gothic 3 Version 1 war verbuggt, ok. Bei Version 0.9 kann ich aber fast keine Bugs feststellen und das Spiel ist richtig gut.
Aber jedem das seine. Wenn ihr G3 abwerten könnt, dann solltet ihr jetzt aber den Hexer aufwerten  
Ein nicht total durchgestyltes Inventar ist doch wohl kein Grund dem Spiel nur 83% zu geben?! Könntet ihr übrigens nicht eine seperate Wertung für die englischsprachige Version machen? Immerhin ist die deutsche Version multilingual.
Ich finde es einfach schade, dass das Spiel keine richtig guten Wertungen bekommt obwohl es endlich wieder mal ein richtig gutes RPG ist. So kaufen es die Leute nämlich nicht und es gibt keine Fortsetzung


----------



## chaos777 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Gamestar hat das Spiel richtig mies gemacht wie ich finde
schaut euch die Kommentare auf Gamestar


----------



## Zock3r (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Zock3r am 29.10.2007 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzum, ich denke 83% wird dem Spiel nicht ganz gerecht. Ich glaube, der Redaktion sitzt vielleicht noch ein wenig zu sehr der G3-Überbewertungs-Schreck im Nacken. Geht doch mal wieder in die Sauna und entspannt Euch ;o)





			
				ThomasWeiß am 29.10.2007 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich Gothic 3 nie gespielt und auch nicht auf die Mütze bekommen habe deswegen, muss ich sagen: nein.  83% ist schlicht die Wertung, die die Motivationskurve ausgegeben hat. Dass sie sich nicht im Bereich 85+ bewegt, liegt an den verbliebenen Bugs und dem blöden Inventar. Ohne Sortierfunktion ist damit zu hantieren echt ein Krampf.


Schade, ich fand meine Schrecktheorie irgendwie plausibel. Mit Deiner Pro/Kontraliste stimme ich völlig überein - und die Wertung als Ergebnis Deiner Motivationskurve finde ich eigentlich auch gut nachvollziehbar. Was mich jedoch in der Tat ein wenig wundert, ist dass Du das Spiel getestet, aber selbst G3 und TwoWorlds nicht gespielt hast. Hier entstammt meine Verwunderung aber wohl hauptsächlich meiner etwas zu romantischen Vorstellung von den Realitäten eines Redaktionsalltags 

Daher versteht sich meine Kritik an der meiner Meinung nach zu niedrigen Bewertung von The Witcher auch in erster Linie im Vergleich zu Euren Wertungen der anderen Titeln. Als Freund des Genres hatte ich jeden der Titel nahezu durchgespielt, bevor wirklich umfassende Patches verfügbar waren. Angesichts der um Klassen besseren Reife von The Witcher zum Erscheinungstag verglichen mit TwoWorld (Pferd!), G3 (Wildschwein) und Oblivion (Interface) bin ich wirklich happy mit dem Werk. Und ich finde, dass eine derart gute Qualitätssicherung gerade angesichts der anderen Negativbeispiele durchaus mit ein paar Extrapunkten (zum Beispiel 4 belohnt werden sollte. 

Das halb-tolle Inventar ist zwar zugegebenermaßen nicht super, aber immer noch brauchbar im Vergleich mit dem Original-Oblivion. Dort gab es nicht einmal brauchbare Beschreibungen der Bildschirmfüllenden Icons ("Tr.d.Leb-Kraft Wied.-Herst." statt "Heiltrank"). Ein Glück haben sie direkt auch das Construction-Kit ausgeliefert...

Und bevor ich das vergesse: Vielen Dank, dass Du zu unseren Kommentaren zu Deiner Wertung Stellung nimmst! Offener Umgang mit "nicht-professionellen Gegenvorschlägen" ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit


----------



## Zock3r (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Sir-B am 29.10.2007 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es einfach schade, dass das Spiel keine richtig guten Wertungen bekommt obwohl es endlich wieder mal ein richtig gutes RPG ist. So kaufen es die Leute nämlich nicht und es gibt keine Fortsetzung


Da stimme ich mit Dir völlig überein. Das wäre ECHT schade. Ich habe gerade so viel Spass wie seit G2 DNDR nicht mehr und ich fände es schade, wenn es mit Geralt kein Wiedersehen gäbe.
(das könnte auch erklären, warum ich mir hier gerade einen Wolf schreibe....)


----------



## NRWunited (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Spiele The Witcher auch seit  kurzem und ich finde es toll, aber ich ärgere mich auch darüber dass man bei gewissen Dingen geschludert hat, sonst wäre das Spiele mehr als genial. Kann dem Test in vielen Dingen zustimmen, gerade was die ständigen Ladebildschirme angeht. Nicht nur das beim betreten von Häusern ein Ladebildschirm kommt, nein für das betreten des Kellers muss natürlich auch einer kommen, dabei sind Wohnung und Keller meist total winzig. Ebenfalls der Mangel an  Modellen für die Bevölkerung ist nervig. 

Aber trotzdem ist die Atmosphäre genial, die Spielwelt wirkt erwachsen und glaubhaft, gerade weil hier niemand ein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt. Ich würde mich sehr über ein Addon oder einen Nachfolger freuen, der die dummen Fehler und der jetzigen Version ausmerzt bzw. vermeidet, wäre das perfekte RPG


----------



## Zock3r (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				chaos777 am 29.10.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Gamestar hat das Spiel richtig mies gemacht wie ich finde


Habe mir gerade mal deren Bugliste angesehen. Da sind den Redakteuren doch offenbar etliche Bugs begegnet, von denen ich bisher - trotz 2-tägigen Spielens der ungepatchten Verkaufsversion- verschont blieb. Hoffen wir, das es so bleibt


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Synchro*



			
				rodman am 29.10.2007 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Redaktion:
> Welche Wertung hättet ihr The Witcher in der englischen Sprachfassung gegeben, bzw wie viel Punkte wurden für die durchwachsene Syncho abgezogen, also nur grob, die eigtl Wertung gibt sich ja aus der Motivationskurve, aber nur als kleinen Überblick.



Es werden keine Punkte für bestimmte Features abgezogen. So funktioniert unser Wertungssystem nicht. Die Motivationskurve misst den Spielspaß. Thomas kann das sicher besser beantworten, aber schon mal vorab: Thomas, Stefan und ich haben uns die deutsche wie auch die englische Fassung des Spiels angesehen. Thomas, der die Wertung vergab, hat beide Sprachfassungen berücksichtigt - der erste Absatz seines Fließtextes behandelt ja nicht rein zufällig die Unterschiede beider Sprachversionen.

So. Mehr dazu dann von Thomas selbst.


----------



## kingston (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Synchro*

Danke erstmal für den Onlinetest und die Antworten der Red. Ich nehme an das der Test zu Witcher nicht in der kommenden PC Games ist wenn er hier schon zu lesen ist?  

Hier wurde ja gesagt das eine schlechte Wertung die Leute zum Nichtkauf bringt. Ich gebe eigentlich auch mehr auf das Feedback der Spieler als auf einen Test, aber ich muss ehrlich gestehen das mich das Ergebnis doch sehr beeinflusst. Nachdem was ich so positives gelesen habe wollte ich das Spiel heute kaufen. Nochmal kurz in der Mittagspause auf PC Games und ich sehe die Wertung die mein Vorhaben vorerst auf Eis gelegt hat. Man wird doch unterbewusst von so einer blöden Prozentzahl beeinflusst, auch wenn man es gar nicht will.

Noch eine Frage am Rande: Warum wird das Spiel nicht von den Red. getestet die auch z.B G3 getestet haben? Soll jetzt bitte kein Vorwurf sein, aber hinsichtlich eines besseren Vergleiches vielleicht angebracht.


----------



## Revostyle (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Synchro*

Ja des stimmt viel zu viele nehmen Rücksicht auf die Tests hier.Mein Tipp mal von der Videothek ausleihen mal anspielen und danach entscheiden.Nicht wie der "kingstone" erst geil sein auf des Spiel wie Nachbars lumpi und dann denn Test hier lesen,und dann sich des Spiel doch net zulegen naja okay ist meine Meinung also Servus.


----------



## noogood (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Synchro*

Also ich finde 83% ist ne super Wertung...hab schon Spiele mit weniger gekauft  Is halt alles Geschmackssache


----------



## Kruesae (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Synchro*

Was man hier liest macht natürlich Hoffnung das The Wticher ein mindestens gutes Spiel geworden ist, aber ich würde mich gerne selbst überzeugen ist eine Demo geplant?

Denn bie Hellgate London hat mal wieder gesehen wie wichtig so eine ist, denn die Demo war so langweilig   . Das ich jegliche Pläne aufgeben habe mir diese Spiel vor der Budget Version zu kaufen auf gegeben habe.


----------



## Sticks (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Synchro*

Ist bei mir genau das gleiche, ich hab jetz 12 Stunden hinter mir und noch keinen Bug entdeckt, mich hat nur die Anleitung aufgeregt. Ansonsten ists mindestens doppelt so packend wie Gothic3 und hätte auch eine bessere Bewertung verdient,
obwohl es mir leid tut sowas zu sagen da ich ein Fan bin. Klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Dilopho (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Synchro*

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass der Witcher wesentlich besser als G3 (im Auslieferungszustand voll mit Bugs, die ein Durchspielen unmöglich machten) und Two Worlds (für mich ein langweiliges, "seelenloses" Spiel) ist. Die Atmosphäre ist einfach überwältigend. Es ist das erste Spiel seit langem, was mich mal für längere Zeit an den PC gefesselt hat. Allein schon die Tatsache, dass es das erste große Projekt der Entwicklerfirma ist, sollte Erwähnung finden. 
Die Wertung halte ich persönlich für zu niedrig, aber es steckt halt kein "Brötchengeber" wie Blizzard dahinter, wo eine >85% Wertung schon vorprogrammiert ist. Und hier zu erwähnen, dass G3 nur noch 81% hat, finde ich nach dem "Niedergang" des Publishers auch lachhaft. Da kann man sichs ja nun erlauben drüber herzuziehen.
Die dämliche % Wertung sollte man ganz abschaffen und am Ende eines Tests ein Fazit verschiedener Test-Redakteure bringen. Ein Tester, der die Vorgänger noch nichtmal richtig kennt, reicht hier bei weitem nicht aus.


----------



## ThomasWeiß (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				doom99 am 29.10.2007 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Was??? Nur 83 prozent??? Einem total verbugten und kaum spielbaren Gothic 3 gebt ihr 88?




Hallo! Ich habe Gothic 3 weder gespielt noch bewertet! Ich habe The Witcher ausführlich mit Stefan Weiß getestet und unsere Wertungen trafen sich bei 83% - früher, ohne Motkurve, wäre das ein hoher 80er gewesen!

Bitte aufhören, andere Spiele zum Vergleich heranzuziehen. Das dürft ihr gern machen, wenn MEIN Name drunter steht. Aber für die Wertungen der Kollegen kann ich nichts, danke.


----------



## Insane80 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Also ich hab mir The Witcher auch gekauft, stand aber im Laden erst davor und hab überlegt, ob ich es mir so "ungetestet" kaufen soll... ich lasse mich also auch sehr von Tests beeinflussen  Hab vorher auch noch nicht viel darüber im Internet gelesen, nur die Previews bisher. Aber - gekauft und es gefällt mir sehr gut! Ich finde jetzt 83% auch keine soooo schlechte Wertung, ist eben alles immer Geschmackssache und ich persönlich hätte dem Game wohl auch eine höhere Wertung gegeben, aber so what!?
Grafik und Atmosphäre (Tag-/Nacht-/Wetterwechsel...),Story (soweit schon bekannt, hatte leider noch nicht übermäßig viel Zeit zu zocken) und Charaktere finde ich klasse, das Kampfsystem ebenfalls. Anfangs hab ich mir bisschen schwer getan, aber mittlerweile geht's leicht von der Hand  Ich find die Synchronisation jetzt auch nicht sooo schlecht - man hat ja ansonsten auch noch die Wahl, es auf englisch zu zocken (werd ich evtl. auch mal testen). Ok, die Ladezeiten wenn man in Häuser geht oder ähnliches sind schon etwas lang, aber ich kann damit leben  Die Sounduntermalung trägt auch noch viel zur Atmosphäre bei!

Also von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung und *mir persönlich* gefällt es sogar besser als Gothic 3. Freu mich schon, endlich weiter zu zocken 

Edit: Ach ja, ich hab auch die Hellgate London Demo gezockt und die fand ich im Vergleich nicht so gut (wenn man das so direkt vergleichen kann...).


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Also ich bin über den Test und über The Witcher geteilter Meinung.

Über den Test weil er  The Witcher und Diablo versucht zu vergleichen. Dies ist ein Rollenspiel, kein Hack & Slay Sammlerspiel. Ja, ich mag Diablo 2 sehr gerne, aber genau so mag ich Planescape Torment oder Baldurs Gate und würde nie auf die Idee kommen die spiele miteinander zu vergleichen. The Witcher ist ein echtes Rollenspiel daß man wegen der Geschichte spielt und nicht um eine "Leuchtende Streitaxt der grünen Zwerge" zu bekommen.

Zum Spiel. Gothic 3 konnte ich uim ungepatchten Zustand spielen, The Witcher nach Patch 1.1a nicht. Grund? Alle naseland CTDs. Nach dem Intro und dem "Tutorial" bin ich aber dermassen begeistert von dem Spiel daß ich jeden Tag auf einen neuen Patch hoffe bzw. nach Feierabend XP wieder installiere^^



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte aufhören, andere Spiele zum Vergleich heranzuziehen. Das dürft ihr gern machen, wenn MEIN Name drunter steht. Aber für die Wertungen der Kollegen kann ich nichts, danke.



Hallo Thomas,

was Du bittest geht leider nicht. Das ist doch im Endeffekt der Sinn von Noten und Bewertungen, daß man sie mit anderen (Spielen) vergleichen kann um zu wissen ob es seine Erwartungen erfüllt.

Was ich leider nur traurig finde ist daß Crysis mit Sicherheit eine höhere Wertung als The Witcher bekommen wird weil es ja ach so toll aussieht und überhaupt. Wie schwer es ist eine Story gut rüberzubringen (wie in T.W.) wird leider als unwichtiger erachtet als irgendwein tolles Grafikdemo (ja, ich bin kein Shooterfan, früher mal, mittlerweile ist für mich jeder Shooter "just another Shooter"  .

edit: Crysis 94%? LOOOOL


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Hat gestern Abend jemand zufällig den Bericht von MTV GameOne über "The Witcher" gesehen? 

Ich fands ganz.... unterhaltsam... "The Bitcher"...   

Fazit von GameOne: 
Kampfsystem   
Synchro   
Lange Ladezeiten und Bugs   (bezog sich auf die ungepatchte Version)

Schlussbemerkung war dann ungefähr:
Ambitioniertes Projekt welches nicht mehr zeitgemäß präsentiert wird und unter Bugs und der schlechten Synchro leidet.


----------



## seamusharper (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Ich finds echt interessant  Viele meckern über ach soviele Bugs aber irgendwie bin ich da wohl unempfindlich ^^ Ich habs mir auch direkt gekauft mit einem leicht flauen Gefühl in der Magengegend aber das verflog sehr schnell! Es zieht unheimlich in den Bann und die ganze Umwelt ist genauso klasse getroffen wie in den Romanen.
Das einzige was nicht gut ist, ist stellenweise(!) die Syncro und das irgendwie nur 4 Npc Modelle existieren 

Ach und ich hab nur 39€ bezahlt - Ist nur im Netz "so teuer"...

Außerdem ist es das erste Game wo die Registrierung was bringt!! Man erhält Zugriff auf einen kleinen Downloadbereich wo man Video´s, Mp3´s und später auch kostenlose(!!) Erweiterungen findet.

Fazit: 10/10 Punkten mit Sternchen


----------



## daollsen (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Einen schoenen guten Tag.
Es wurde ja nun schon oft genug gesagt, aber ich will dann doch noch meinen Senf dazu geben. The witcher ist ein Spiel, das die Verrisse nicht verdient hat. 
PC Zeitschriftentester sind leider auch nur menschen . Darum: Schritt 1: Spiel leihen, Schritt 2piel testen, Schritt 3: Mit eigener Meinung die Kaufentscheidung treffen. Ich habe, fuer mich, beschlossen, dass dieses Spiel sein Geld wert ist, jeden einzelnen eurocent.


----------



## Ztyla (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Und auch auf die Gefahr hin, das Gesagte zu wiederholen:

Ich spreche glaube ich für jeden Rollenspielfan, wenn ich sage, dass die Wertung der PCGames und die der anderen Hefte einfach nur lächerlich ist. 

Auch unter Berücksichtigung der NOCH vorhandenen Bugs kann man dem Spiel locker ne 88%+ Wertnug geben, denn sowohl die Story als auch die Präsentation sucht heutzutage seinesgleichen. 

Mit dieser Bewertung (und ich beziehe mich nicht nur auf die PCGames) wird eigentlich nur eines bewiesen: Spiele, die von Entwicklerseite nicht bei den Mags "subventioniert" werden, haben keine Chance. 
Dabei unterstelle ich nicht mal die Überweisung irgendwelcher Schmiergelder, aber es werden aber bestimmt nette Incentives etc. angeboten, die die Entscheidung "beeinflussen".

Ich begnüge mich in Zukunft damit, am Monatsende die Magazine kurz am Kiosk durchzublättern, zu überfliegen und über die Wertungen zu schmunzeln, *denn eine wirkliche Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung (also der ureigenste Sinn der Magazine) sind sie definitiv NICHT mehr.*


----------



## Urbos (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Ja, die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist schlecht und die langen Ladezeiten nerven, aber sollte eine "Spielspaßwertung"  nicht besser aus dem Unterhaltungswert, dem Gestammtbild eines Spiels resultieren.  Ich bin der Meinung, daß "The Witcher" das künstlerisch anspruchvollste Rollenspiel der letzten drei Jahre ist und locker die unbedeutenden Schönheitsfehler trägt. Waren das peinliche "Two Worlds" oder das 20 mal-gleicher-sinnlos-Dungeon-"Oblivion" tatsächlich besser ? Wertung mit ner 9 vorne wäre gerechtfertigt gewesen.


----------



## Cokol (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 29.10.2007 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> themako am 29.10.2007 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit hast Du absolut recht - das Problem ist nur: Wenn sich jemand auf Eure Wertungen verlässt, wird er sich eher TES4 als The Witcher kaufen, was dem Entwickler schadet (ok, bei EINEM wäre es wohl egal).

Und das ist imho nicht so toll.

Davon mal abgesehen: Du hast weder 2W noch Githic 3 gezockt, aber schreibst RPG-Tests? Ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder?     


@Topic: The Witcher ist in der Tat eine Hassliebe mit deutlichem Überhang zur Liebe: Manchmal möchte man es an die Wand werfen und die Entwickler töten, aber dennoch geht man erst um 02:00 ins Bett...


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Der Test ist gelungen.  Alle negativen Aspekte wurden angesprochen wie betonung der Sprache und lange Ladezeiten. ALlerdings wurde auch auf die wunderbare Dreckige hingewiesen, die unglaublich wichtig ist für ein Rollenspiel...10 x besser als das sterile Oblivion... Wenn nur jedes Rollenspiel so eine geile Story und Atmosphäre hätte. Die Wertung finde ich durch aus gerechtfertigt, da viel Potential verloren gegange is. Ich sag nur: Mehr Items zum looten oder Sockeln....naja, Preiset die Schönheit Bruderschwester


----------



## Zockmock (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Die Wertung ist für nen 



Spoiler



dicken Arsch


, zumal Herr Weiß nicht einmal Two Worlds oder Gothic 3 gespielt hat. Damit ist er ja direkt schon als Tester disqualifiziert.


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Naja, die Wertung ist wohl für den normalen Zocker, der viel Wert auf Crysis Grafik legt (sieht ja auch gut aus), viel Wert auf stupides farmen um Items zu verbessern (mach ich auch gern^^) und auf ein einfaches Benutzerinterface (ist ja auch schön). Diesen normalo Zocker nerven auch die langen Ladezeiten.

Daß das Spiel eine geniale Story mit sich bringt die alle negativ Punkte für mich ausmerzt und es zu einem über genialem Spiel macht kann wohl nicht in die normale Wertung mit einfliessen.

Das schöne ist ja daß jeder sich aussuchen kann welches Spiel er sich kauft. Und wenn man zu so ner "Randgruppe" gehört denen Spieltiefe und Story wichtiger sind als Grafik und herunterfallende Palmen, dann muss man auch wissen daß man sich nicht auf Spiele-Wertungen verlassen kann.

Was ich allerdings schade finde ist daß nach euren Bewertrungsmaßtäben nicht jedes Genre die Chance auf Top-Wertungen hat. Laßt einen RPG Junkie auf The Witcher los und für ihn ist Gothic 3, 2 Worlds und der Rest der Welt vergessen. Für ihn ist das Spiel besser als alles andere dieses Jahr. 

Andersrum sieht es für mich mit Crysis aus. Ich würde dem Spiel keine 80% Spielspaß geben, was aber daran liegt daß ich nicht mehr auf Shooter stehe und es mir keinen Spaß macht da ich schon mehr als genug Shooter gespielt habe.

Aber so war es leider schon immer, Ego-Shooter haben die größte Chance auf eine gute Wertung da bei ihnen Grafik und Sound am meißten ausgereizt werden. Schade...


----------



## ThomasWeiß (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 30.10.2007 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Über den Test weil er  The Witcher und Diablo versucht zu vergleichen. Dies ist ein Rollenspiel, kein Hack & Slay Sammlerspiel.



Ich versuche nicht zu vergleichen, sondern stelle heraus, dass die Ausrüstung in The Witcher wenig Belang hat, wohingegen sie in Diablo oder World of Warcraft großer Motivationsgenerator ist. Und The Witcher hätte mehr Spaß gemacht, wenn du zusätzlich zur guten Geschichte noch die von dir zitierte...



			
				Vordack am 30.10.2007 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> "Leuchtende Streitaxt der grünen Zwerge"



... hätte finden können, unter anderem.




			
				Vordack am 30.10.2007 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich mag Diablo 2 sehr gerne, aber genau so mag ich Planescape Torment oder Baldurs Gate und würde nie auf die Idee kommen die spiele miteinander zu vergleichen.



Sowohl in Planescape Torment als auch Baldur's Gate 1/2 gibt es hunderte von unterschiedlichen Gegenständen, die eine wahre Freude sind. In The Witcher nicht.



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Was Du bittest geht leider nicht. Das ist doch im Endeffekt der Sinn von Noten und Bewertungen, daß man sie mit anderen (Spielen) vergleichen kann um zu wissen ob es seine Erwartungen erfüllt.



Dann dürfte nur eine einzige Person bei uns Spiele testen, wenn das gehen soll. Wir Redakteure haben auch unterschiedliche Geschmäcker, und wenn Stefan was gut findet, muss ich seine Meinung nicht teilen. Wenn ich aber gerade der Tester des entsprechenden Produkts bin, dann hat es halt irgendwo Pech gehabt. Und bitte jetzt nicht das Wörtchen Objektivität in den Raum werfen. Wer in sich geht, sollte wissen, dass es objektive Tests bei Dingen, die sich nicht zahlenmäßig erfassen lassen, also z.B. den Spielspaß, nicht geben kann. Deswegen bleib ich dabei: Vergleicht nicht meine Wertungen mit denen der Kollegen. Ich bin ich.



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich leider nur traurig finde ist daß Crysis mit Sicherheit eine höhere Wertung als The Witcher bekommen wird weil es ja ach so toll aussieht und überhaupt. Wie schwer es ist eine Story gut rüberzubringen (wie in T.W.) wird leider als unwichtiger erachtet als irgendwein tolles Grafikdemo (ja, ich bin kein Shooterfan, früher mal, mittlerweile ist für mich jeder Shooter "just another Shooter"  .



Hast du Crysis gespielt? Du bist vorschnell mit deinen Urteilen. Ich hab's noch nicht gespielt und würde mich nicht trauen, eine solche Behauptung aufzustellen. Da hätte ich viel zu viel Schiss, dass sich das Gegenteil rausstellt und ich dann als Depp dastehe - und einem Redakteur hängt so ein lange Mist nach.


----------



## ThomasWeiß (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Ztyla am 30.10.2007 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spreche glaube ich für jeden Rollenspielfan, wenn ich sage, dass die Wertung der PCGames und die der anderen Hefte einfach nur lächerlich ist.
> Auch unter Berücksichtigung der NOCH vorhandenen Bugs kann man dem Spiel locker ne 88%+ Wertnug geben, denn sowohl die Story als auch die Präsentation sucht heutzutage seinesgleichen.



Du bist ja niedlich. Hast du dir je unsere "So testen wir"-Seite durchgelesen? Hast du je nachgeschaut, *wie* wir bewerten? Ist dir je aufgefallen, dass unsere Wertungen im Schnitt IMMER (abgesehen von Ausnahmefällen) niedriger sind als die online oder der anderen Magazine? Halllooooo???? Wir bewerten nach der MOTIVATIONSKURVE, nun ist es langsam mal an der Zeit, dass das in die Köpfe geht, ich hab nämlich keinen Bock mehr, mich ständig zu wiederholen. Bei Loki war's derselbe Krampf. 



			
				Ztyla am 30.10.2007 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dieser Bewertung (und ich beziehe mich nicht nur auf die PCGames) wird eigentlich nur eines bewiesen: Spiele, die von Entwicklerseite nicht bei den Mags "subventioniert" werden, haben keine Chance.
> Dabei unterstelle ich nicht mal die Überweisung irgendwelcher Schmiergelder, aber es werden aber bestimmt nette Incentives etc. angeboten, die die Entscheidung "beeinflussen".



Warum antworte ich dir überhaupt? Ich kann nicht glauben, dass IMMER noch der Vorwurf der Bestechung kommt. Ich möchte meinen Kopf langsam gegen die Wand schlagen. ES IST NICHT SO! Wie oft noch? ES STIMMT NICHT! 



			
				Ztyla am 30.10.2007 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich begnüge mich in Zukunft damit, am Monatsende die Magazine kurz am Kiosk durchzublättern, zu überfliegen und über die Wertungen zu schmunzeln, *denn eine wirkliche Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung (also der ureigenste Sinn der Magazine) sind sie definitiv NICHT mehr.*



Tu uns einen Gefallen und äußer dich auch nicht mehr in den Foren dazu. Danke.


----------



## ThomasWeiß (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				NeoTrace1980 am 30.10.2007 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wertung ist für nen dicken Arsch. zumal Herr Weiß nicht einmal Two Worlds oder Gothic 3 gespielt hat. Damit ist er ja direkt schon als Tester disqualifiziert.



Du kannst mich auch mal.


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche nicht zu vergleichen, sondern stelle heraus, dass die Ausrüstung in The Witcher wenig Belang hat, wohingegen sie in Diablo oder World of Warcraft großer Motivationsgenerator ist.



Ich stelle hier mal die These daß in Diablo und in WOW die Itemjagd die Hauptmotivation sind. Bei The Witcher liegt die Hauptmotivation in der Story.

2  Grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Spielarten die in einem Satz nichts verloren haben. Mann kann jau auch nicht sagen das Adventue Jack Keanne wäre besser wenn man da mit ner Waffe rumlaufen könnte und in Ego Sicht Leute abknallen könnte.

Für Leute die weniger auf Story stehen hätte dann auch meine




			
				Vordack am 30.10.2007 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> "Leuchtende Streitaxt der grünen Zwerge"



nichts geholfen. Ich liebe H&S Sammlerspiele, aber ich begrüße es hier mal wieder nicht farmen zu müssen  



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann dürfte nur eine einzige Person bei uns Spiele testen, wenn das gehen soll. Wir Redakteure haben auch unterschiedliche Geschmäcker, und wenn Stefan was gut findet, muss ich seine Meinung nicht teilen. Wenn ich aber gerade der Tester des entsprechenden Produkts bin, dann hat es halt irgendwo Pech gehabt. Und bitte jetzt nicht das Wörtchen Objektivität in den Raum werfen. Deswegen bleib ich dabei: Vergleicht nicht meine Wertungen mit denen der Kollegen. Ich bin ich.



Wenn daß so ist solltet ihr euch vielleicht mehr unteeinander absprechen 



> Wer in sich geht, sollte wissen, dass es objektive Tests bei Dingen, die sich nicht zahlenmäßig erfassen lassen, also z.B. den Spielspaß, nicht geben kann.



Mein reden. Wieso lasst ihr dann nicht den ganzen % Bewertungsmißt, der ja hinten und vorne nicht stimmt? Und geht zu einen einfacheren Bewertungsprinzip über (nein, ich mache hier keine Vorschläge, bin ja auch kein Spile tester )



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du Crysis gespielt? Du bist vorschnell mit deinen Urteilen. Ich hab's noch nicht gespielt und würde mich nicht trauen, eine solche Behauptung aufzustellen. Da hätte ich viel zu viel Schiss, dass sich das Gegenteil rausstellt und ich dann als Depp dastehe - und einem Redakteur hängt so ein lange Mist nach.



Ja, ich hab die Demo gezockt....10 Minuten, danach wurds mir zu blöd. Ich hatte mich auch auf Crysis gefreut, wurde leider davon entäuscht da es (für mich) eben doch nur "just another shooter" ist.


Liebe Grüße,


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst mich auch mal.


 ... Was sind das bitte für Umgangstöne?
Im Normalfall würd ich so einen Kommentar löschen und den Verfasser solcher Zeilen verwarnen respektive sperren.

Also wäre es event. ratsam zu überlegen, ob man so seinen Lesern ( = Kunden ) gg.über auftritt.


----------



## ThomasWeiß (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Ich könnt jetzt wieder antworten und erklären - aber das ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.

Daher nur eben zur Frage, warum wir auf %-Wertungen nicht verzichten: Weil die Leser welche wollen.


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2007 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also mir ist Hr. Weiß dadurch noch sympathischer geworden.    

Ne, also bei diesen ständig wiederkehrenden Korruptionsvorwürfen kann ich es auch verstehen wenn den Redis mal der Arsch... äh... der Kragen platzt. 
Ich versteh auch nicht warum jeder Test in diesem Forum missbraucht wird, um die Redakteure und ihr Wertungs-System zu diskreditieren.  :-o

Fällt euch ein Bein ab wenn ein Spiel 85 anstatt 88 % bekommt?


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnt jetzt wieder antworten und erklären - aber das ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.
> 
> Daher nur eben zur Frage, warum wir auf %-Wertungen nicht verzichten: Weil die Leser welche wollen.



Ich kämpfe nicht, ich diskutiere nur, dazu ist ein Forum ja da.

Leser wollen welche? Ihr fügt euch? Dann müßt ihr aber auch dazu stehen und nicht sagen daß sie bei Spielen sowieso nichts bringen 

Zum "Du mich auch mal" oder was das war: Leute, da war ein dicker Fetter Smilie dahinter, ich denke das reicht doch 



			
				Chemenu schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt euch ein Bein ab wenn ein Spiel 85 anstatt 88 % bekommt?



Ganz sicher nicht, aber wieso entstehen bei jedem im voraus angekündigten, "gehypten"  Spiel dann seitenlange Threads über wie blöd die Bewertungen waren? Weil die Leser es interessiert was in ihrer PC-Games steht. Ein größeres Kompliment könnte die PCG kaum bekommen 

Und ich finde daß T.W. alleine schon wegen der genialen Story +10% obendrauf bekommen sollte da sie in einem echten RPG das wichtigste ist. Aber das ist meine Meinung und hat, wie ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, in einer "allgemeinen" PC-Mag. Bewertung nichts zu suchen.


----------



## ThomasWeiß (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2007 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind das bitte für Umgangstöne?
> Im Normalfall würd ich so einen Kommentar löschen und den Verfasser solcher Zeilen verwarnen respektive sperren.



Wie man in den Wald hineinruft...

Mehr gibt's dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Ztyla (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 30.10.2007 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt euch ein Bein ab wenn ein Spiel 85 anstatt 88 % bekommt?



Nein, das Bein fällt nicht ab, aber es ist *beeinflusst meine Kaufentscheidung*.

Und wenn ich für eine Zeitschrift schon über 5,.- Euro ausgebe, dann möchte ich, dass sie ihren Zweck erfüllt,.

Eben das tut sie nicht, wenn ein Test in eben dieser mir ein "Crysis" (Demo angetestet, Einheitsbrei Shooter mit besserer Grafik - weiss also, wovon ich rede) näher legt als ein "The Witcher". Dann möge man bitte rangehen und nur bestimmte Leute die jeweiligen Spiele testen lassen, die auch die Vergleichsmöglichkeit haben.

@ Herrn Weiß

Ich würde mich an Deiner / Ihrer Stelle lieber gar nicht äussern, wenn dieses nicht auch in zivilisierter Form möglich ist. 
Die Beeinflussung durch Incentives liegt schon von daher nahe, da ihr immer grossartig von diesen berichtet (Einladungen zu Releasepartys mit massig leichtbekleideten Mädels etc.). Das da ein kleineres, polnisches Entwicklerstudio nicht gegenanstinken kann, versteht sich von selbst. 

Die indirekte Aufforderung an mich, das Forum zu verlassen und die Kraftausdrücke dem anderen User gegenüber unterstreicht die unprofessionelle Arbeitsweise eigentlich nur. Als Kritiker (und das seid ihr letztendlich als Tester), sollte man auch mit Kritik umgehen können.
Wenn keine Kritik an Onlinetests gewünscht ist, würde ich die Kommentarfunktion an eben diesen deaktivieren.

Wenn Ihnen mein Geschreibsel nicht passt oder womöglich zu noch mehr unangemessenem Kommentar ihrerseits anregt, fühlen Sie sich frei, meinen Account zu sperren.


----------



## ThomasWeiß (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 30.10.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kämpfe nicht, ich diskutiere nur, dazu ist ein Forum ja da.



Du kämpfst nicht, ich schon. Es will mir halt nicht in dem Kopf, was daran so falsch ist, Diablo oder World of Warcraft oder ein x-beliebiges anderes RPG als Beispiel dafür herzunehme, wie man Motivation mit Ausrüstungsgegenständen generiert. Dass sich The Witcher auf die Story stützt, ist ja schön und gut, ich würdige das. Aber es wäre eben noch besser gewesen, wenn es zusätzlich zur guten Story interessante Gegenstände gegeben hätte. Das hat nix mit Vergleich zu tun, das ist einfach ein Wunsch. Und die Spiele zähle ich auf, weil es eben darin so ist, wie ich es mir wünsche. So hätte ich es auch gern in The Witcher gehabt. Ich glaube nicht, dass jeder damit einverstanden ist, keine magischen Ringe oder sonstwas zu finden - bloß weil die Story gut ist.



			
				Vordack am 30.10.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Leser wollen welche? Ihr fügt euch? Dann müßt ihr aber auch dazu stehen und nicht sagen daß sie bei Spielen sowieso nichts bringen



Schau, wenn du als Spielemagazin die Prozentwertungen abschaffst, bist du kaputt. Die Masse will die Zahl, so ist es leider. Doch nur weil es die Masse möchte, muss ich nicht die Meinung heucheln, es auch zu wollen. Spielspaß in Zahlen auszudrücken ist notwendiger Quatsch. Ich bete ja selber, dass sich das irgendwann mal ändert.



			
				Vordack am 30.10.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde daß T.W. alleine schon wegen der genialen Story +10% obendrauf bekommen sollte da sie in einem echten RPG das wichtigste ist. Aber das ist meine Meinung und hat, wie ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, in einer "allgemeinen" PC-Mag. Bewertung nichts zu suchen.



Wir bewerten nicht mehr so, seit wir auf die Motkurve umgestellt haben. Vorher haben wir mit Bauchwertungen gearbeitet, die im Schnitt höher waren als das, was die Motivationskurve ausgibt. Heute bewerten wir den Spielspaß über die Zeit des Spielens hinweg. Der Durchschnittswert ergibt dann die finale Prozentwertung. Heißt: 50% sind genau das, Durchschnitt. Früher wären 50% eine Katastrophe gewesen. Nemand hätte ein mit 50% bewertetes Spiel für Durchschnitt gehalten. Er wär fern geblieben. Heute ist es anders. 60% sind eindeutig überdurchschnittlich und für Fans empfehlenswert. 83% sind eine Wahnsinnswertung; da fehlen nur 17% bis die 100% voll ist. Die Verhältnisse haben sich mit der Motivationskurve verschoben, sie sind mathematischer geworden. Das steht alles in der "so testen wir"-Seite, und ich würde mir wünschen, dass es mal wahrgenommen wird. Denn wenn nicht, dann können wir uns die Motkurve auch sparen und wieder nach dem Bauch bewerten. Dann hätte ich dem Witcher auch nen hohen 80er gegeben.


----------



## ThomasWeiß (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Ztyla, hübsch, wie du jetzt ins förmliche Siezen übergehst. Du scheinst ja ein richtiger Gentleman zu sein - oder möchtest zumindest den Eindruck erwecken, damit ich umso roher dastehe im Vergleich. 

Fakt ist: Dein Geschreibsel von irgendwelchen Anreizen ist Quatsch. Akzeptier es oder lass es. Wenn du es lässt, würde ich dir nahelegen zu gehen. Sperren werde ich deinen Account nicht, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.

Ach ja, und noch ein Edit: Das von dir als klein bezeichnete polnische Entwicklerstudio hat mehrere Presse-Events abgehalten. Und uns auch kräftig Pressegeschenke zukommen lassen über die vergangenen Jahre. Komisch, hm? Haben wir uns mit dieser unfasslich schlechten 83% wohl nicht bestechen lassen.


----------



## shimmyrot (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Ztyla am 30.10.2007 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beeinflussung durch Incentives liegt schon von daher nahe, da ihr immer grossartig von diesen berichtet (Einladungen zu Releasepartys mit massig leichtbekleideten Mädels etc.). Das da ein kleineres, polnisches Entwicklerstudio nicht gegenanstinken kann, versteht sich von selbst.


Ich glaube nicht, dass man sich über zu wenig Berichterstattung zu The Witcher beschweren kann, etliche Artikel, Sneek Peak und nicht zu vergessen die Online-Vorstellungsreihe von Stefan und Thomas Weiß. Auch über ein Event beim Publisher (mit Stuntleuten und Mittelalterflair) wurde berichtet. 

Klar hätte eine höhere Wertung dem Spiel gutgetan, ich denke aber auch die 83% sind gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Ztyla (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 30.10.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hätte es nicht schöner formulieren können.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

OMG, was ist das hier für ein Geflame?! Ich hab schon gedacht bei den Kollegen vonner GS gehts ab, aber manche meinen echt "ihr Lieblingsspiel" muss unbedingt so und so bewertet werden. Ich hätte dem hexer auch 3-5 % mehr gegeben...na und ? Scheiß drauf, harken dran und weiter gehts, das is immer noch ne Subjektive Meinung des Redakteurs, wenns nach mir ging hätt ich damals auch Schleichfahrt 120 % Spielspasswertung gegeben und WoW max 30 %---- versteht ihr wodrauf ich hinaus will ? Lest weuch den test durch, und überlegt für euch ob die (berechtigten) Kritikpunkte (positive und negative) euch zu einem Kauf endscheiden. Und jedesmal mit Gothic oder D2 zu vergleichen ist einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäss ...


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Ztyla am 30.10.2007 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 30.10.2007 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht nur deine.
Wenn ein Kunde nach nem Game fragt, erzähl ich ihm was darüber, sofern ich es angespielt habe, wie ich es empfunden habe (Technik, Story, Spielablauf) und meist genügt das meinen Stammkunden, die mir vertrauen.
Manchmal wollen sie aber noch Tests sehen. Da ich immer 5-7 Zeitschriften in der Schublade habe, such ich ihnen das Game aus den Testberichten raus, und der Kunde liest die dann.

Wobei lesen übertrieben ist.
Meist wird die Gesamtbewertung angeschaut  und die Bilder überflogen.
Und da können ein paar Prozentpunkte über Kauf oder Nichtkauf entscheiden.
Wobei 85%-88% nicht so den Unterschied machen.
Bei 79% zu 82%... da schon eher.

Zum Game selber:
Dass hier keine Sammelsucht aufkommt, find ich jetzt nicht mal soo schlimm.
Hat halt was mit "Realismus" zu tun, was ich bei dem Game sehr schätze.
Realismus ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck. Aber ich glaub, ihr wisst, was ich meine 

Im Übrigen verkauft sich Witcher (zumindest bei uns) sehr gut, was mich ausserordentlich freut.


----------



## Musti11 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				TimonatoR-1000 am 29.10.2007 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Akyle am 29.10.2007 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich find die Kämpfe besonders gut gelungen. Ist wohl Geschmackssache. Aber verglichen mit Oblivion und Gothic sind die Kämpfe wenigstens anspruchsvoll und machen Spass. Irgendwie haben aber die meisten Leute am liebsten nen Ego-Shooter-Kampf-System, wo man einfach nur zielt und dann auf die Maus hämmert. Wie damals bei Moorhun schon. Da gefällt mir das System von the Wichter 1000x besser. Hier sind Timing und Strategie gefragt und sinnvolles Vorgehen. Ich finde man micht irgendwie die Elemente von rundenbasierten Rollenspielen mit einem Actionbasierten Kampfsystem. Ich guck mir die Gegner an, stoppe das Spiel, wähle einen Kampfstil / Waffe, suche mir den Gegner aus, der zuerst sterben muss.Oder ich bearbeite die die ganze Gegnergruppe auf einmal. Das erlaubt viele taktische Möglichkeiten und macht ungemein Fun. Dass der Kampf dann trotzdem so stylisch in Szene gesetzt wird mit Finishing Moves und abgeschnittenen Köpfen usw. wie in einem Actionspiel ist einfach nur erste Sahne. Ich glaub, wer daran rummeckert, hat dem Spiel einfach keine richtige Chance gegeben, denn das System macht einfach Fun...Genau richtig für nen Rollenspiel. Ein Kampfsystem wie in Dark Messiah passt auch nur nach Dark Messiah, denn das war für mich kein Rollenspiel sondern nen Ego-Shoter im Mittelalter.

Ich glaub viele reden von Rollenspielen, wollen aber eigentlich nen Action-Adventure mit nem mickrigen Skillsystem und Shootercombat oder sowas und machen dann ordentlich klassische Rollenspiele nieder, nur weil  nicht bei Spielstart alles voll actionmässig explodiert und man nicht gewinnen kann, wenn man einfach nur Dauerfeuer am Gamepad anmacht....


----------



## GorrestFump (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Zunächst einmal: Ich hab The Witcher nicht gespielt, werd's vielleicht noch tun. Ich bin also grad einer von denen die sich versuchen zu informieren, eine Meinung zu bilden und ich finde das kann man hier auf der pcgames.de durch das Wechselspiel Test-Comments ziemlich gut.

Die Prozentzahl ist doch nur ein Anhaltswert, lest doch lieber mal genauer was bemängelt und für gut befunden wird (Tester und Community), dann könnt ihr ja selber entscheiden wieviel die einzelnen Kritikpunkte für euch und euer späteres Spielerlebnis wiegen können.

Zum Beispiel:
Ich bin furchtbar gespannt auf's Kampfsystem, die Story und Atmoshäre, nerven werden mich vor allem die Ladezeiten, weiß aber aus Erfahrung dass die erstgenannten Faktoren diese für mich aufwiegen können. So lang es keine Spielstand-Bugs und regelmäßige Abstürze wie bei Gothic3 gibt, werd ich wohl auch mit den noch vorhandenen Bugs leben können.


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 30.10.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz sicher nicht, aber wieso entstehen bei jedem im voraus angekündigten, "gehypten"  Spiel dann seitenlange Threads über wie blöd die Bewertungen waren? Weil die Leser es interessiert was in ihrer PC-Games steht. Ein größeres Kompliment könnte die PCG kaum bekommen



Und warum muss dass immer in Geflame und Vorwürfen ausarten?

Wenn ein Spiel noch massig Platz für Verbesserungen lässt, dann sollte sich das auch in der Wertung wiederspiegeln.
The Witcher ist da doch ein gutes Beispiel.

Die ständigen und langen Ladezeiten stören den Spielfluss.
Die Synchronisation ist teilweise unpassend und vor allem peinlich, was einen echten Atmosphäre-Killer darstellt. Daneben beklagen sich einige Käufer über techn. Probleme wie Abstürze bei Ladevorgängen, etc.
Zudem die noch von Hr. Weiß angesprochenen Items, die dem Spiel durchaus einen zusätzlichen Anreiz verleihen würden.

Allein diese Verbesserungen würden wohl schon eine Aufwertung um ca. 10 % rechtfertigen. Wo bleibt da bei 88% noch Platz nach oben?
Dann hätte das Spiel 98%.... völlig schwachsinnig...
Bei 83% hingegen bleibt noch genug Platz nach oben um zukünftigen Spielen, die vielleicht einfach besser als The Witcher sind, auch eine entsprechende Wertung zu ermöglichen.

Also ich sehe nicht wo hier eigentlich das Problem liegt, 83% sind doch wirklich ok für ein gutes Spiel. 






			
				McDrake am 30.10.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur deine.
> Wenn ein Kunde nach nem Game fragt, erzähl ich ihm was darüber, sofern ich es angespielt habe, wie ich es empfunden habe (Technik, Story, Spielablauf) und meist genügt das meinen Stammkunden, die mir vertrauen.
> Manchmal wollen sie aber noch Tests sehen. Da ich immer 5-7 Zeitschriften in der Schublade habe, such ich ihnen das Game aus den Testberichten raus, und der Kunde liest die dann.



Wow, manche Kunden scheinen da ja regelrecht eine Art Ritual zu haben bevor sie sich ein Spiel kaufen. 
Also so nen Aufwand hab ich nie betrieben um ein Spiel zu kaufen.... persönliche Beratung und dann noch div. Tests lesen...

Wenn ich mich für ein Spiel interessiere lese ich online ein paar Eindrücke/Tests, evtl. noch den test aus einem Magazin und dann is gut.
Spätestens dann weiß ich ob sich der Kauf für mich lohnt oder nicht, eine einzelne Prozent-Wertung hat auf meine Entscheidung da keinen Einfluss.

Wie auch, *eine* Wertung kann es nie *allen* recht machen.


----------



## Ztyla (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla, hübsch, wie du jetzt ins förmliche Siezen übergehst. Du scheinst ja ein richtiger Gentleman zu sein - oder möchtest zumindest den Eindruck erwecken, damit ich umso roher dastehe im Vergleich.



Nein, ich gehe nicht über, ich habe Sie / Dich vorher gar nicht direkt angesprochen  - und da ich nicht weiss, wie ich mich einem Redakteur gegenüber verhalten soll, der mir so über den Mund (respektive Tastatur) fährt, habe ich die Wahl der Anrede Ihnen / Dir überlassen.



> Fakt ist: Dein Geschreibsel von irgendwelchen Anreizen ist Quatsch. Akzeptier es oder lass es. Wenn du es lässt, würde ich dir nahelegen zu gehen. Sperren werde ich deinen Account nicht, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.



Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen.



> Ach ja, und noch ein Edit: Das von dir als klein bezeichnete polnische Entwicklerstudio hat mehrere Presse-Events abgehalten. Und uns auch kräftig Pressegeschenke zukommen lassen über die vergangenen Jahre. Komisch, hm? Haben wir uns mit dieser unfasslich schlechten 83% wohl nicht bestechen lassen.



Trotzdem kann man annehmen, dass dieser vergleichsweise junge Publisher wesentlich weniger Einfluss nehmen kann, als ein langgedienter Valve / EA / Jowood. 

Das ist allerdings lediglich der Eindruck, der bei mir (und vielleicht ja auch nur bei mir persönlich) als Leser entsteht - ich schreibe es nieder, weil es mir den Lesespass an meiner seit 1992 monatlich zu Gemüte geführten Lektüre verdirbt. Ob Euch die Meinung eines einzelnen Lesers interessiert oder nicht, müsst ihr für euch selbst entscheiden - mir geht es hier nicht um irgendwelches Kiddie-Gebashe (bin ich mit 31 inzw. auch zu alt für), sondern nur, dass ich mich ärgere, dass ich mir auf den Test hin "The Witcher" fast nicht gekauft hätte, hätte mir der Verkäufer im Gameshop nicht ausdrücklich dazu geraten. Das ist alles.


----------



## Dominic (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Moin moin,

ich finde es schade, dass einige hier ihren Dampf ablassen über die "ungerechte" Bewertungen. Das ist nun mal eine subjektive Sache, liegt eben in der Natur des Menschen! Am einfachsten ist es doch selbst auszuprobieren und sich ein eigenes Urteil zu bilden. und Mundpropaganda außerhalb der Wertungen der Magazine klappt doch am Besten...

Zum Spiel selbst: hab es mir auch zuerst gekauft, dann den Test auf PCGames gelesen und erst dann mit Version 1.1a gespielt. Habe sogar einige Bugs gehabt, die noch nirgendwo erwähnt wurden (mehrere Hänger im Prolog). Persönlich fand ich das Spiel dann aber so gut, dass ich solange immer wieder neugestartet hab, und jetzt (in Kap1) hab ich nur noch kleinere Grafikfehler. 
Ist eben alles Geschmacksache, die einen wollen mehr Story, andere mehr Grafik, hauptsache ist doch (und das schreibt ja auch Thomas Weiß in seinem Test), das Spiel macht insgesamt Spaß.

Zu der Diskussion um die Wertungen: mein persönliches Lieblingsspiel ist Hearts of Iron, und das hat mit dem ersten Teil gerade mal 63% bekommen, trotzdem fand ICH das Spiel sehr gut.
Ich versteh nur nicht, warum ein Spiel, über das in den letzten zwei drei Wochen soviel Lärm gemacht wurde, dann nur von einem Spieleredakteur getestet wurde. In den Vorschau-Artikeln hat doch auch Stefan Weiß sein (positives) Urteil geäußert, ich vermisse seine Meinung zur Endversion. Mit einer zweiten oder dritten Meinung hätten eventuell auch viele Leser ein besseres Urteil gehabt.

Zu dem Vorwurf der Käuflichkeit: auf das Spiel "Witcher" bin ich erst durch das PC Games-Video, wo das Entwicklerstudio zur Vorstellung nach Polen einlud. Also müsste "The Witcher" ja auch eine gehypte 90er Wertung bekommen, oder wie?


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 30.10.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, manche Kunden scheinen da ja regelrecht eine Art Ritual zu haben bevor sie sich ein Spiel kaufen.
> Also so nen Aufwand hab ich nie betrieben um ein Spiel zu kaufen.... persönliche Beratung und dann noch div. Tests lesen...


Jup. Aber das sind die treusten Kunden, denen man auch mal echte Perlen wie ein Psychonauts oder ein "Beyond Good & Evil" empfehlen kann und das Ding auch kaufen. Auch wenn nicht überall Plakate rumhängen.


----------



## ThomasWeiß (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Ztyla am 30.10.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> dass ich mich ärgere, dass ich mir auf den Test hin "The Witcher" fast nicht gekauft hätte, hätte mir der Verkäufer im Gameshop nicht ausdrücklich dazu geraten. Das ist alles.



Das ist alles? Warum dann deine Verschwörungstheorie? Warum der Bestechungsvorwurf? Wenn das wirklich alles gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich auch nicht so genervt reagiert. Du hast ja nicht mal Beweise, du sagst es einfach.

Wenn man als Redakteur immer wieder liest, dass man größere Studios bevorzugt und kleinere benachteiligt, weil die weniger Geschenke machen, dann platzt irgendwann jeder Kragen.


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 30.10.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Game selber:
> Dass hier keine Sammelsucht aufkommt, find ich jetzt nicht mal soo schlimm.
> Hat halt was mit "Realismus" zu tun, was ich bei dem Game sehr schätze.
> Realismus ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck. Aber ich glaub, ihr wisst, was ich meine
> ...



Mit der Sammelsucht und dem "Realismus" sehe ich es genau so.




			
				Chemenu am 30.10.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 30.10.2007 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verrate es Dir. Wir sind in einem Forum. Hier treiben sich alle Altersklassen, Religionen, Geschlechter und politische Neigungen rum. Wenn Person 1 mal "mob" sagt denkt 

Person 2 er meint die Abkürzung für Mobile, 
Person 3 er meint ein Monster
Person 4 er war bei der Marine (Man over Board)
Person 4 daß er beim Militär war (Main Operations Base)
und da Person 5 noch nicht lesen kann klickt Person 5 einfach auf das Bild und ist Happy.

Zu Deiner Frage, wenn ich etwas in Frage stelle dann übe ich auch Kritik daran aus, allerdings versuche ich meine Kritikpunkte zu begründen. Ich sehe das nicht als Geflame an. Und Vorwürfe liegen mir fern.


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 30.10.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Deiner Frage, wenn ich etwas in Frage stelle dann übe ich auch Kritik daran aus, allerdings versuche ich meine Kritikpunkte zu begründen. Ich sehe das nicht als Geflame an. Und Vorwürfe liegen mir fern.



Mit meiner Frage warst du auch nicht persönlich gemeint.


----------



## Kylex (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Es will mir halt nicht in dem Kopf, was daran so falsch ist, Diablo oder World of Warcraft oder ein x-beliebiges anderes RPG als Beispiel dafür herzunehme, wie man Motivation mit Ausrüstungsgegenständen generiert.


das ist ein typischer fall von vermeidbarer subjektivität
the witcher will nunmal kein item-sammelspiel sein, punkt.
daher kann sowas auch nicht als kritikpunkt dienen
man kann doch einfach klar im test beschreiben, dass the witcher kein item-sammelspiel ist, warum führt das aber zu einer abwertung?

die düstere story von the witcher ist auch vergleichsweise unüblich, dafür wertet ihr das spiel auch nicht ab, sondern beschreibt sie und seht sie sogar als etwas positives an
warum kann man es dann nicht als ebenso untypisches spielmerkmal akzeptieren, dass the witcher kein item-sammelspiel ist?

wenn du schon meinst, dass jedes RPG ein item-sammelspiel sein muss, dann kritisiere the witcher bitte auch für seine story und alle anderen dinge, die nicht dem einheitsbrei entsprechen, dann herrscht wenigstens konsistenz


----------



## Burtchen (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Kylex am 30.10.2007 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist ja nicht so, dass Thomas pauschal x Wertungspunkte für "hat keine Item-Sammelwut" abgezogen hat. Er hat die Wertung und genau die Wertung vergeben, welche die Motivationskurve ausgegeben hat. Und er erlaubt sich, Elemente anzuführen, die seiner Meinung nach eine größere Motivation bewirkt hätten, wie etwa ein paar mehr Items - das ist doch völlig legitim. In einem Rollenspiel macht so viel den Spaß aus - Quests, Items, Kampfsystem, Magiesystem, Geschichte (arbiträre Reihenfolge!), dass es doch erlaubt sein muss, zu bemerken, dass der Wegfall (auch wenn es eine bewusste Design-Entscheidung war) weniger Spaß bedeutet.

Das Argument "...so ein Spiel will es nicht sein" könnte man auch bringen, wenn man etwa Myth: Kreuzzug ins Ungewisse vorwirft, wegen des fehlenden Basisbaus und Rohstoffmanagements weniger Spaß zu machen - jepp, Myth wollte kein klassisches RTS sein. Nur heißt das nicht, dass man einfach alles, was gefühlt "fehlt", als "soll ja so sein und ist gut so" abspeist 

Edit: "Vermeidbare Subjektivität" ist großartig, das muss ich mir merken


----------



## LordMephisto (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Mein Senf:
Was hängt ihr euch so sehr an der Prozentzahl auf? Prozentwertungen sind mist, sie sagen nix aus, sie gehören eigentlich weg. Meine Meinung:
Wer nur auf die Prozente achtet, ist selbst schuld, sorry.

Ich spiele Witcher seit erscheinen. Ich komme kaum davon weg, ich finde es geil. Ja mMn ist es das beste Rollenspiel der letzten Jahre. Wären Prozentzahlen aussagekräftig würde es eine 90 von mir bekommen.

Im Test bekommt es eine 83. Klingt nach wenig, aber wer sich mit der Testtechnik der PCG auseinander setzt, der müsste wissen das 83 eine hohe Wertung ist. Vergleiche mit G3 oder Oblivion zählen für mich nicht, da anderer Tester und ich Unterscheide eher nach Tester und nicht nach der Zahl. Den wie gesagt, Prozent Wertung ist mist. Wenn ich also den Test lese und Sachen wir dieses lese,



			
				ThomasWeiß im Test schrieb:
			
		

> The Witcher macht trotzdem Spaß. Soviel sogar, um bis spät in die Nacht am Rechner zu bleiben, nicht loslassen zu wollen. Es ist zuletzt kein Rollenspiel erschienen, das ähnlich mitreißend war wie dieses von Programmier- und Design-Fehlern gebeutelte Erstprojekt des in Polen ansässigen CD-Projekt-Teams. Deutlich überwiegen Vorteile Nachteile.



oder


> Im Morgengrauen gleitet die Sonne über wolkenverhangenen Himmel, gießt Licht aus, macht mittags alles hell und saftig. Abends taucht sie wieder unter, nicht ohne ein apokalyptisches Rot wie einen romantischen Zauber auf den Horizont zu legen. Zum Träumen schön.



oder


> Wer durch ist, findet ernste Gründe, noch einmal zu spielen. Gibt es schöneres Lob für ein Rollenspiel?



dann lese ich daraus, dass Thomas Weiß wohl eine Menge Spass am Spiel hatte. Die Negativen Punkte werden imo übrigens passend angesprochen.

Tut euch selbst den gefallen und achtet nicht auf Prozentzahlen. Lest die Tests und bildet euch eine eigene Meinung (Demo oder Videothek). Das erspart viel Ärger. 

PS: Das heißt übrigens nicht das ich mit allen Tests der PCG, oder anderen Magazinen immer einverstanden bin. So manches Gehype stört mich ebenso. Manche Tests kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich z.b. die Dinge über den Crysis Test höre..naja. Aber dieser Test hier ist mMn einfach in Ordnung so wie er ist. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## deadlyeye (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Auch von mir mal ein paar Eindrücke.
Erst mal find ich, dass das alte System der Redakteurskonferenz, auf der per Bauchgefühl das Spiel bewertet wurde, zwar weniger 'professionell' war, aber es half besser ein Spiel einzuordnen. Mein Eindruck ist das die damaligen Bewertungen deutlich näher am subjektiven (*meinem*) Spielgefühl waren als die analytischen Motivationskurven-Sterndeutungen Heute.
Zweitens: Wenn ich sehe das KotoR 90% in der Liste hat (die Sammelwut dort wird übrigens auch nicht grade mehr gefördert als in TW, ob ich Kristalle/Batterien oder Meteoriten/Runen/Schleifsteine sammle ist auch schon Wurst) und ein Oblivion 89%, wohingegen ein TW nicht mal die 85% knackt, versteh ich die Entscheidung nicht ganz. Natürlich kann man auf der Bewertung per Motivationskurve behaupten das z.B. KotoR besser war, ich hab es auch gern gespielt, aber wenn ich den Unterhaltungswert der beiden vergleich würde es heute im vergleich mit TW maximal gleichziehen.
Drittens: Wenn der testende Redakteur weder Gothic3 noch Two Worlds gespielt hat, wieso ist dann im Test ein Vergleich, wer was besser macht? Entweder so oder so, aber im Test vergleichen und dann Unwissenheit vorschieben passt nicht.
Viertens: Zugegeben, das Spiel hat ein paar Bugs (auch mit der a Version noch). Aber komisch das man ein für einen Crysis Test mal schnell einen Supercomputer zur Hand hat und bei the witcher die Grafikdetails nicht mal auf Maximum hat (beziehe mich auf den Bildkomentar auf Seite 86), wo es doch eigentlich weniger Anforderungen hat. So was wirkt sich subjektiv doch eigentlich auch auf den Test aus oder?
Und zuletzt, die % Angabe in einem Fachmagazin sollte schon Aufschluss über die Qualität des Spiels geben, und diese (weitestgehend) unabhängig vom Tester. Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich lese die PCG (schon seit über 13 Jahren) und nicht die 'Gesammelte Testberichte von PF/SW/RH etc.'. Wenn ihr einem Spiel 90% und dem anderen 83% gebt wertet ihr das eine besser als das andere. Der Leser, der in euer Magazin das Vertrauen steckt, das sie so gut es geht neutral werten, will durch die % Angabe sagen können 'Das Spiel und dieses interessieren mich, eins von beiden leiste ich mir und das ist besser bewertet'. Zu den Argumenten das man die Games aus der Videothek ausleihen kann sag ich nur, wozu brauch ich dann ein Fachmagazin?
Wenn ihr ein 12 Stunden Crysis mit 94% wertet und ein 75 Stunden The Witcher mit 83% (Testurteil nach nur einem geschätzten Drittel der Spielzeit) frage ich mich persönlich, ob die 94er Bewertung gegen eine 83er gerechtfertigt ist oder ob man nur Crysis einen guten Verkaufsstart ermöglichen will. Nicht das ich Crysis schlecht machen will, aber wenn es auf dem gleichen schwachen Redakteurs PC wie TW getestet würde, wäre von der tollen Grafik auch nichts mehr zu sehen und dann wärs auch nur ‚just another shooter’.


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr ein 12 Stunden Crysis mit 94% wertet und ein 75 Stunden The Witcher mit 83% (Testurteil nach nur einem geschätzten Drittel der Spielzeit) frage ich mich persönlich, ob die 94er Bewertung gegen eine 83er gerechtfertigt ist oder ob man nur Crysis einen guten Verkaufsstart ermöglichen will. Nicht das ich Crysis schlecht machen will, aber wenn es auf dem gleichen schwachen Redakteurs PC wie TW getestet würde, wäre von der tollen Grafik auch nichts mehr zu sehen und dann wärs auch nur ‚just another shooter’.



Genau da rum geht es mir.

83% ist sehr gut, schreibt ihr. Was ist den 94%? Ist Crysis wirklich das (fast) perfekte spiel? Hmmm. Kanns doch nicht sein wenn es schon nach 12 Stunden vorbei ist.

Sry @Thomas da ich Deine Bewertung mit der Crysis Bewertung vergleiche.

Ich habe übrigens den T.W. Test noch nciht gelesen aber die o.g. Zitate hören sich ja sehr schön an.


----------



## Burtchen (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 30.10.2007 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir bewerten den Umfang eines Spiels nicht für die Endwertung. Unter keinen Umständen. Niemals.


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 30.10.2007 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir bewerten den Umfang eines Spiels nicht für die Endwertung. Unter keinen Umständen. Niemals.


Jetzt im ernst?


----------



## LordMephisto (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 30.10.2007 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe übrigens den T.W. Test noch nciht gelesen aber die o.g. Zitate hören sich ja sehr schön an.


Dann hängst du dich also nur und einzig allein an der Prozentzahl auf?
Sollte man nicht den Test gelesen haben um sich ein Urteil über eben diesen zu bilden? Du kannst übrigens hier lesen: http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=619190


----------



## Burtchen (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 30.10.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 30.10.2007 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. Entscheidend für das Ergebnis ist einzig und allein die durchschnittliche Freude des Testers. Ob er das fünf, zehn oder fünfundzwanzig Stunden hatte - egal.


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 30.10.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 30.10.2007 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wurde doch auch schon öfter gesagt.
Wäre auch irgendwie unfair da ein Rollenspiel immer eine längere Spielzeit vorweisen kann als ein Ego-Shooter. Deswegen muss der Shooter nicht weniger Spaß machen. Man stelle sich mal vor Crysis hätte eine Spieldauer von 70 Stunden... ich würd wohl spätestens nach einem Drittel abbrechen...


----------



## Muehlenbichl (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 30.10.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 30.10.2007 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frage ich mich auch grade. Wurde MOH:Airborne nicht u.a. auch wegen seiner kurzen Spielzeit abgewatscht?

Gruß


----------



## Burtchen (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 30.10.2007 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 30.10.2007 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, textlich - aber nicht in der Wertung. Die ergab sich ganz einfach deswegen, weil auch in der kurzen Zeit nicht so übermäßig Adrenalin ausgeschüttet wurde.


----------



## deadlyeye (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 30.10.2007 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir bewerten den Umfang eines Spiels nicht für die Endwertung. Unter keinen Umständen. Niemals.


Das hab ich auch nicht so gefordert, aber: 
"Die Betafassung hat uns 25 Stunden köstlich unterhalten ... Gemessen an den bisslang erreichten Skills und Kapiteln dürfte man zum durchspielen in etwa die dreifache Menge an Zeit benötigen." (Zitat der TestAbrechnung)

So leids mir tut, aber ihr habt gerade mal das erste Drittel gespielt und bewertet das ganze Game... Nicht das ich vielen Argumenten des Tests nicht zustimmen würde (bin ca. auch soweit   ), aber es sollte doch in die Wertung einfließen das ihr trotz doppelter Testzeit bei dem Spiel zwar super unterhalten aber noch nicht mal die Hälfte gesehen habt. 

Wie kämpft sichs denn später gegen Strigen? 
Wie verläuft die Story weiter? 
Wer sagt euch das die Motivationskurve nicht noch steil ansteigt, was bei der lustigen Spielzeit/Spaßpunkte-Bewertung das Game noch um zig % schwanken lassen könnte?

Eine 2 Minuten Demo kann man recht leicht auf 90+% Spielspaß bekommen (ca. solange macht ja sogar moorhuhn spaß), ein 75+ Stunden Spiel hats da etwas schwerer. Trotzdem bekommt der 'Kurzfilm' gleich 94%, ich erinner mich noch an Unreal2 und die Diskussion über Zpielspaß/Zeit. 
Aber wie gesagt das zeitliche war eher auf die mangelnde Testzeit bezogen, nicht auf die Durchspielzeit.

EDIT: "Ja, textlich - aber nicht in der Wertung. Die ergab sich ganz einfach deswegen, weil auch in der kurzen Zeit nicht so übermäßig Adrenalin ausgeschüttet wurde."
Heisst also wenn ein Spiel zu kurz ist bekommts Abzug weil man nicht reinfindet (=zuwenig Adrenalin) und wirds zu lang (>20 Stunden?) gibts Ermüdungserscheinung (Adrenalin verbraucht?) oder wie? Entweder ihr wertets ganz oder gar nicht, aber diese adrenalinausschüttungs These widerspricht irgendwie eurer Motivationskurventheorie in der ihr streng in Spaß in dieser Stunde wertet


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 30.10.2007 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 30.10.2007 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dass der Umfang in keiner Weise mit dem Spielspass zu tun hat, find ich.. hmm..
weiss ned 

Krass ausgedrückt:
Wenn ein Game 50€ kostet und nach einer Stunde durchgespielt ist (auch wenns super unterhalten hat), bekommt ne höhere Wertung, als ein sehr gutes Spiel, dass über Tage fesselt und 20€ kostet?


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 30.10.2007 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir bewerten den Umfang eines Spiels nicht für die Endwertung. Unter keinen Umständen. Niemals.



Wußte ich nicht, war auch nur ein Beispiel.

OT

Läuft Crysis auf allen getesteten Systemen problemlos?
Ist die Gegner KI über alle fragen erhaben.
Ist das Speichersystem tadellos?
Sind die Ladezeiten gering?
Hat es eine Mitreissende Hintergrundgeschichte?
Kann man seine Items Sockeln?
Kann man selber Waffen herstellen & modifizieren?
...

Nur wenn alle fragen mit 1+ bewertet werden können ist so ne Wertung doch gerechtfertigt.

Die letzten beiden Punkte würde ich mir nähmlich für den perfekten Shooter wünschen 

/OT


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 30.10.2007 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Davon war doch nie die Rede.
Bei MoH:Airborne war anscheinend einfach nicht genügend Action geboten, sprich der Spielspaß war nicht hoch genug für eine bessere Wertung.
Das war mit "Adrenalin" gemeint. 

Spiele die zu lang geraten sind könnten indirekt durch die Motivationskurve "abgewertet" werden, z.B. DOOM³.
Läuft man schon seit 4 Stunden durch immer gleich aussehende Alpha Labs wirkt sich das negativ auf die Motivation und somit auf die Wertung aus.
Dabei ist aber die Spieldauer an sich keinesfalls der Grund für die schlechtere Wertung.


----------



## crackajack (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> die % Angabe in einem Fachmagazin sollte schon Aufschluss über die Qualität des Spiels geben, und diese (weitestgehend) unabhängig vom Tester. Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich lese die PCG (schon seit über 13 Jahren) und nicht die 'Gesammelte Testberichte von PF/SW/RH etc.'. Wenn ihr einem Spiel 90% und dem anderen 83% gebt wertet ihr das eine besser als das andere. Der Leser, der in euer Magazin das Vertrauen steckt, das sie so gut es geht neutral werten, will durch die % Angabe sagen können 'Das Spiel und dieses interessieren mich, eins von beiden leiste ich mir und das ist besser bewertet'.


Jo! "Ich bin ich" ist ja schön und gut und der Stil vom Weiß mit eher überkritischer Art Spiele zu testen gefällt mir eh am Meisten, aber z.B. im PCG-Einkaufsführer steht nur eine, "die" PCG-Wertung und nicht "Herr Weiß, ein Mitarbeiter von PCGames vergab [Wertung soundso] weil Pro... Contra....". Es wird, solange es Wertungen gibt, auf diese doofe Zahl reduziert und daher müssen die untereinander möglichst vergleichbar sein. Da kann man imo schwer sagen das man die eigenen Wertungen anhand des eigenen Geschmacks vergibt und die Anderen sollen ihren Kram anhand ihrer Vorlieben durchziehen.




			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> dann können wir uns die Motkurve auch sparen und wieder nach dem Bauch bewerten.


Sinnvolle Idee.    



Ich tauche auch lieber in längere Geschichten ein, die dann ev. auch mal ein paar Durchhänger haben dürfen. Aber wenn ein Spiel nach unter 10 Stunden vorbei ist, dann bin ich beim Tauchen ja nicht mal richtig nass geworden und das würde eine MK bei mir nachträglich nach unten ziehen.......


----------



## ThomasWeiß (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> So leids mir tut, aber ihr habt gerade mal das erste Drittel gespielt und bewertet das ganze Game...



Du zitierst den Beta-Test. Natürlich haben wir weiter gespielt. Der Test, um den es hier geht - es ist der finale. Da kommt das von dir Zitierte nicht vor.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 30.10.2007 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei ist aber die Spieldauer an sich keinesfalls der Grund für die schlechtere Wertung.



Ich wäre schon dafür, die Spieldauer irgendwie in die Wertung mit einfließen zu lassen. Nur ein kurzes Beispiel:  Stellt euch 2 absolut klasse Rollenspiele vor, bei denen einfach alles passt, so das sie eigentlich die exakt gleiche Wertung erhalten müssten. Es gibt nur einen Haken: das eine ist nach nem Stündchen zu Ende das andere nach 100. Da kann man doch unmöglich dieselbe Wertung verteilen, oder? Selbst dann wenn bei beiden Spielen die Motivationskurve gleichbeibleibend hoch war.

Ihr beschreibt zwar in der "Test-Abrechnung" ziemlich genau mit wieviel Stunden Spielzeit man rechnen darf, aber ich finde schon das man den Fleiß bzw. die Faulheit von Entwicklern, durchaus noch etwas mehr hervorheben kann. Wenn nicht durch die % dann halt irgendwie anders - wie genau weiß ich auch ned, aber für solcherlei Dinge werdet ihr ja (fürstlich) bezahlt   

Gruß
Muehle


----------



## Burtchen (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 30.10.2007 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 30.10.2007 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dabei vermischst du IMHO Dinge, die nicht zusammen gehören - Qualität und Preis-Leistung. Wir geben separat an, wie lange gespielt wird, der Leser macht sich selbst ein Bild und fällt eine Kaufentscheidung. Es bleibt dabei: Wir bewerten einzig die Unterhaltung eines Spiels.


----------



## Zockmock (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> NeoTrace1980 am 30.10.2007 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deadlyeye (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich zitiere ich den (beta)Test der gedruckten Ausgabe, da die Onlinewertung a: von der Hälfte der PCGames Leser nicht gelesen wird und b: fehlt hier der 'Zahlen und Fakten' Kasten oder zumindest dessen Update.

Wie lange hast du insgesammt nun getestet? 
Hast du die 50 Stunden noch dran gehängt? 
Vielleicht das Silber-/Eisenschwert mal mit den verschiedenen (permanenten/zeitlich begrenzten) Runen/Meteoriten/Ölen aufgewertet/neu geschmiedet? Den Vorteil der Tränke erkannt wenn erstmal 15 (teils gepanzerte) Elfen/Zwerge auf dich einhämmern? ...
Ich will dir hier keinen unsauberen Test unterstellen, aber ich kann nur das lesen was du schreibst. Online hast du die 25 Stunden nicht verbessert.
Das im Vergleichskasten Oblivions 'Vorteil' aus dem nicht hängen bleiben besteht und du selbst schreibst das das nun behoben ist... 
Bleibt als einziger Kritikpunkt die Sprachausgabe und wirklich seltene Abstürze? Sind die Bugs die 6% Differenz zu Oblivion wert (ich spiel auf deutsch und solange man die Kinder nicht anspricht find ich sie eigentlich ganz gut)?
Fragen über Fragen, mir ist klar das deine 'textliche' Bewertung für TW ein 'Gut bis Perfekt mit leichten Schwächen' aussagt, aber in 2-3 Monaten, wenn DSA4 (hoffentlich) erscheint, steht da einfach im Einkaufsführer 'TW 83%' und dann wird nicht der Text hervor gekramt, sondern auf die Zahl reduziert zum Vergleich, oder aber in einem kleinen Kasten ein Pro/Contra geführt über Spiele die der Autor evtl. nicht mal selbst gespielt hat


----------



## Burtchen (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich zitiere ich den (beta)Test der gedruckten Ausgabe, da die Onlinewertung a: von der Hälfte der PCGames Leser nicht gelesen wird


Das wage ich in einem Thread zu einem reinen Online-Artikel vor Heft-EVT zu bezweifeln


----------



## Zockmock (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 30.10.2007 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr.Burtchen, schon mal was von Abo gehört


----------



## Burtchen (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				NeoTrace1980 am 30.10.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 30.10.2007 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher doch. Nur ist die Ansage, dass die Online-Wertung in einem Thread zu einer Online-Wertung von der Hälfte der PC-Games-Leser (die zu zwei Dritteln Kioskkäufern sind) nicht gelesen wird, nicht ganz sinnvoll, zumal im Beta-Test ja auch auf genau diesen hier verwiesen wird


----------



## deadlyeye (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 30.10.2007 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, ich vergess immer das das Heft für nicht Abonenten erst Morgen rauskommt, im Heft steht allerdings das dies die Bewertung ist 
Lass es mich umformulieren, ca. 50% der HEFTleser (EDIT: also der PCGAMES leser im vergleich zu PCGAMES.DE Leser), also eures zahlenden Publikums werden nicht Hier nachlesen sondern auf die bewertungs-Nachreiche in der 01/08 warten, vor allem da die textliche Bewertung im Heft doch merklich schlechter ausfiel als hier. 
Pöze Zungen könnten da natürlich einwerfen das die Kaufentscheidung dann schon zu Gunsten des grandios bewertetem Crysis oder textlich auch nicht schlechter weggekommenen Hellgate London gefallen sein könnte (und nicht jeder kauft sich jeden Monat 3+ Spiele). 
Das man bei Crysis zugunsten des Angeklagten die Bugfixes mit in die Wertung einrechnet und bei The Witcher diese erst abwartet ist natürlich auch logisch erklärbar


----------



## Alf1507 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 29.10.2007 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> doom99 am 29.10.2007 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So muß das sein!


----------



## Sulzfelder (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Nunja,

also ich finde die Wertung von 83% eigentlich in Ordnung. Es ist ein feines Spiel das trotzdem einige Krankheiten hat...und nicht nur das Spiel, lest mal das Handbuch ^^

Wie auch immer, meine persönliche Meinung ist dennoch, das TW das beste RPG seit Gothic2 geworden ist. Eben weil es mal keine Sammelwut gibt und ich nicht genötigt werde, mit einem 4,5m langen rosarot blinken "Fleischklopfer des überirdischen Wahnsinns" rumlaufen zu müssen.

Dieses Spiel kann man eigentlich nicht wirklich mit einem anderen RPG vergleichen. Es ist einzigartig und sehr zu empfehlen.

Was mich dennoch ärgert sind die teils sehr suspekten Bewertungen von PC Games. Auch wenn Gothic 3 nun wieder runtergstuft wurde, hatte es dennoch zum Release eine, um in den Worten der Red zu sprechen, "wahnsinns" Wertung, und das trotz fürchterlichen Bugs. Ich meine, wie können solche Wertungen entstehen wenn ihr es doch so ausführlich getestet habt? Wenn das nicht gehypt wurde, was war es dann? Und hinterher, nach dem ganzen Verkaufswahn, wurde es wieder heruntergestuft. Also da fühle ich mich doch etwas verarscht. 

Egal welches Spiel, die meisten bei denen es mehrseitige Berichte, Werbung oder gar die Startseite von www.pcgames.de belegen, erweisen sich hinterher als doch nicht so toll und das trotz Highend Wertung von PC Games. Da fällt mir spontan "Peter Molineux" ein....

Wie auch immer, ich denke die Bewertungen sind wirklich für die Katz und ich denke auch, dass ihr euch trotzdem beeinflussen lasst. Ihr würdet es euch niemals erlauben, ein Spiel das auf eurer Startseite erscheint, mit einer Wertung von unter 80% zu bewerten. Und da ihr ja doch ziemlich Werbungsabhängig seid, wie man unschwer an der vielen Werbung in eurem Magazin entnehmen kann, spricht dann doch der Geldbeutel diverser Publisher für die Wertung mit.

Mein Rat, pfeift auf die Wertungen, lest euch den Bericht mit all den schönen Auflistungen der Pro und Contras und entscheidet dann. Denn dabei hat PCG noch fast nie Mist gebaut, Ausnahme "Armed Assault", Gott behüte! 

Und zum Abschluss noch: Ich wette das Hellgate London auf der Titel- bzw. Startseite erscheinen wird und es im Bereich von 87-93% liegen wird. Und jeder der die Beta spielen durfte, wird wissen was da auf einen zukommt 
Aber warten wirs ab...

Grüße


----------



## Burtchen (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Sulzfelder am 30.10.2007 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Abschluss noch: Ich wette das Hellgate London auf der Titel- bzw. Startseite erscheinen wird und es im Bereich von 87-93% liegen wird. Und jeder der die Beta spielen durfte, wird wissen was da auf einen zukommt
> Aber warten wirs ab...
> 
> Grüße


Ich könnte mich irren, aber im Heft vor mir steht eine schöne "79". Und wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege, hat Die Siedler auch eine recht umfangreiche Werbekampagne erhalten.   

Und bezüglich Gothic 3: Ja, wir haben einen Fehler gemacht und ihn zugegeben. Solange keine Zeitmaschinen erfunden sind, ist das wohl das maximal Mögliche.


----------



## deadlyeye (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 30.10.2007 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mich irren, aber im Heft vor mir steht eine schöne "79". Und wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege, hat Die Siedler auch eine recht umfangreiche Werbekampagne erhalten.
> 
> Und bezüglich Gothic 3: Ja, wir haben einen Fehler gemacht und ihn zugegeben. Solange keine Zeitmaschinen erfunden sind, ist das wohl das maximal Mögliche.


Ja da täuscht du dich nicht 79%, aber auf der nächsten Seite 'Beta-Testet' ihr ja The Witcher ohne Wertung... Konkurenz wird nur über Umwege oder nachträglich gewertet?

Und bezüglich Gothic 3... habt ihr die Zeitmaschine schon gefunden oder wieso wird Crysis ein Fiktiver Patch angerechnet? Wolltet ihr nicht genau sowas in Zukunft lassen (sorry falscher thread aber nachdem das hier ja auch thema wird...)? 
Wie ist das mit gleiches recht für alle, The Witcher bekommt ne Nachreiche als Test und ein (meiner meinung nach anrüchiges) Beta angehängt, wohingegen bei Crysis der nicht vorhandene Patch mit bewertet wird. Entscheidet euch einfach und steht dazu, aber macht nicht Ausnahmen wo sie euch passen.


----------



## Burtchen (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das mit gleiches recht für alle, The Witcher bekommt ne Nachreiche als Test und ein (meiner meinung nach anrüchiges) Beta angehängt, wohingegen bei Crysis der nicht vorhandene Patch mit bewertet wird. Entscheidet euch einfach und steht dazu, aber macht nicht Ausnahmen wo sie euch passen.


Was wir getan haben, kommt The Witcher nur zu Gute. Hätten wir auf Basis der vorhandenen Version (für die es übrigens eine Testfreigabe gibt) einen Test gemacht, stünde eine signifikant niedrige Zahl darunter.
Ich bitte hier, einfach mal ein paar Maßstäbe miteinander zu vergleichen: Bei The Witcher hat der Day-One-Patch 250 (!) Fehler ausgebessert, bei einem komplexen System wie einem Rollenspiel ist es außerdem nie so ganz abzusehen, ob nicht durch das Fixen des einen Bugs ein anderer an einer weiteren Stelle...
...bei Crysis reden wir von einer Handvoll Minimalfehler, die bei Testversionen durchaus üblich sind. Ja, wir haben uns die Freiheit genommen, den Entwicklern zuzutrauen, ein paar (respektive ein Paar) Memory Leaks zu fixen. Und dazu stehe ich.


----------



## deadlyeye (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 30.10.2007 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber eigentlich solltet ihr als FACHMagazin a: Gleiches Recht für alle gelten, entweder werden zukünftige Bugfixes wie früher bei allen angerechnet oder bei keinem, denn:
b: 'Die paar Memory Leaks' bezieht sich darauf das ihr einen *exakt vorgegebenen High-End-Rechner benutzen musstet*, weils noch nicht für andere Konfigs 'optimiert' ist. Und selbst auf diesem habt ihr noch Abstürze und Grafikfehler drin.
Da frag ich mich nun aber schon wie gravierend die Bugs auf den noch nicht optimierten Systemen sind.   
Ab wann beschließt ihr das es zu buggy für den Test ist... wenns auf der einzig zugelassenen (die Konsole grüßt mal freundlich) Konfig auch gar nicht mehr läuft? Oder erst wenn alle anderen Magazine auch auf den Test verzichten?


----------



## Wildchild666 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 30.10.2007 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, man darf einfach den psychologisch belegten aspekt nicht vergessen, dass man alleine dadurch in eine sehr optimistische subjektivität abrutscht wenn man weiss a) von wem das spiel ist b) sowieso als tester "heiss" auf den titel ist und c) den zuvor geschürten hype ja irgendwie schönreden muss... wobei punkt c dann sicher auf den einzelnen tester ankommt.

es gibt sicher ansätze für lösungsmöglichkeiten einer völlig objektiven wertung, die sind aber nicht durchzführen :

1) total unabhängige tests.

OHNE vorher auch nur ansatzweise etwas über dieses spiel gehört zu haben bekommt die redaktion das finale testmuster ins büro geschickt. eine dvd ohne jegliche verpackung oder prägung, auf der das spiel ohne irgendwelche publishernamen oder entwicklerstudio-logos vorhanden ist. das gewährt eine vollkommen unabhängige herangehensweise.

2) total objektive tests auf subjektiver basis.

100 spieler, jeweils 10 absolute liebhaber eines genres (sport, rpg, adventure, shooter, rts, aufbauspiele u.s.w., alle in gleicher anzahl) bekommen die finale version eines spieles zum ausführlichen antesten. nach etwa 3 tagen intensiven testens kreuzt ein jeder an "ja, gefällt mir" oder "nein, gefällt mir nicht." DANN hat man ein objektives testergebnis auf subjektiver basis... wenn das spiel ausnahmslos allen gefällt hat es die 100% verdient.

leider ist das nicht möglich auf eine dieser arten zu testen. ich selber stehe nun, nach dem niedergang von pcpowerplay wieder vor der frage welche - wenn überhaupt - zeitschrift ich zukünftig lesen soll. mir fehlt einfach eine richtig erwachsene alternative, meinetwegen 10 euro teuer um sich zu finanzieren, dafür knallharte fakten und keine total gehypte berichterstattung.


----------



## Luccah (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Sir-B am 29.10.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Streiter-Innos am 29.10.2007 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beistimm^^,ich beobachte das erste mal ,das die Schere zwischen Spieler Meinung und Zeitungenmeinung noch nie so weit auseinanderlag!   Alle sind begeistert,ich natürlich auch.CD Project haben einen sehr guten Job gemacht, was simmungvolle Welt (ALLES handmodelliert, kein Random) und Kampfsystem angeht. Die Moves sind einfach göttlich!
GameOne hab ich zufällig auch gesehen, das war echt doof, hatte eher was von "Sendung mit der Maus",aber die Sendung nehm ich eh nicht ernst,die Typen da sind doch die totalen Spackos..  
und zu Destroyer 202,dir war bekannt das CDP die Aurora Engine benutzt hat?!  Was die da rausgeholt haben ist einfach bemerkenswert!  Im Making Of sagte ein Dev,das die Engine zuvor garkeinen DirectX Pfad hatte, ledigich Open GL, das haben die alles da eingebaut, über 90% wurde überarbeitet, die Fernsicht ist sagenhaft + Depth in Field Effect! Wunderschön! Die Lichtstimmungen Genial! Zudem meckert ja auch keiner bei NWN2, welches verständlciherweise SCHLECHTER aussieht über Levelbegrenzungen...
Zudem ist der Charme des Spiels enorm hoch, zudem Atmo und Geralt an sich, den habense einfach extrem geil hinbekommen, wenn man sich die ersten Skizzen anschaut und dann das Ergebnis....bemerkenswert! So habe ich mir Geralt auch beim Lesen des ersten Bandes vorgestellt! Und was die Gamestar da schrieb, war das ALLERALLERLETZTE, das Blatt wird ab sofort Dauerboykottiert!  Fernkampf? Mehr Magie...die Hirnis haben sich kein Stück mit dem Wesen der Geralt Saga ausseinandergesetzt, das istz schlechte Arbeit, und das obwohl es ihr Job ist. Zudem auch die Levelbegrenzungen als Minuspunkt.,.......Aurora?! Die sollen in den Harz fahren! Übrigens PCGames...trotz des Testes habt ihr bei mir wieder Symphatie dazugewonnen, Motikurve hin oder her..aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.  
Das Spiel ist geil. Punkt!


----------



## Burtchen (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Luccah am 30.10.2007 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Sir-B am 29.10.2007 17:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich erkläre es jetzt gerne noch einmal in aller Ausführlichkeit: Der Vorwurf, dass wir The Witcher nicht gewürdigt hätten, ist schlichtweg albern. Wir hatten Geralt zweimal auf dem Cover, haben zwei größere Artikel (plus ein paar kleinere) drüber gefahren, online haben Thomas und Stefan von ihren Erfahrungen berichtet und dabei sehr offensichtlich gezeigt, dass sie das Spiel alles andere als leidenschaftslos hinnehmen.

Ich verstehe die Wut gegenüber einem (Edit: sonst qualitativ hochwertigen) Konkurrenzmagazin, dass einem unmotivierten Preview einen... zumindest sehr stringent argumentierten  Verriss hat folgen lassen, mit einem latent profilneurotischen Alarmismus. Ein Magazin, bei dem übrigens Gothic 3 noch schön weit oben in der Bestenliste steht.

Wir haben die zum Test freigegebene Version nur als Anhaltspunkt genommen und einen Beta-Test durchgezogen, was man schon fast als zu gnädig sehen könnte, schließlich liegt der Day-One-Patch den Magazinen nicht bei.

Thomas ist in seinem Text ausführlich auf die Stärken und, ein Fluch des Berufsstandes, auf die Schwächen des Hexers eingegangen. Mit seinen 83 Wertungspunkten liegt Geralt vor Two Worlds und vor Gothic - und sechs Punkte hinter dem (nicht abgewerteten) Oblivion.

Eine Wertung von 83 lässt sich als uneingeschränkte Empfehlung für alle Genre-Freunde verstehen. Dass der Hexer "sicherlich besser ist als Oblivion", halte ich - genau wie die Umkehrung - für keine allgemeingültige Aussage. 

Dass The Witcher in der derzeitigen Fassung noch Fehler hat und dass einige Designtücken schon den Spaß trüben, wird ja allgemein hier angenommen - jetzt nur die Frage, wie viel Raum dann noch nach oben sein soll, wenn so vieles gepatcht wird?


----------



## GorrestFump (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Mal was ganz anderes:

Läuft The Witcher auf meinem Laptop (siehe Signatur) einigermaßen spielbar? 
Hab mich entschlossen und hol's mir morgen, werd aber bis Samstag nur darauf spielen können


----------



## marcial (30. Oktober 2007)

*The Witcher*

Ungeachtet dem Redateur-Community Battle:

Ich hab The Witcher jetzt ne knappe Stunde gespielt und muss sagen, dass ich von dieser einen Stunde überhaupt nicht begeistert bin.

Mir ist unklar, warum ich so häufig von einem RPG rede - denn das was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, ist mehr ein Action-Adventure. Der Schwerpunkt liegt ja eindeutig auf den Kämpfen und die sind - meiner Meinung nach - weniger gut inszeniert. Mir fehlt da das Mittendrin Gefühl, wenn ich mit der Maus nur auf einen Gegner klicken muss und eine Reihe von Attacken ausgeführt wird. 
Dafür gibts kein Itemgesuche o.ä. was z.B. ein Titan Quest liefert.

Lobenswert finde ich zwar die Zwischensequenzen, welche die Atmosphäre schön pushen - jedoch gibts Abstriche bei der Syncro.

Ich weiss, eine Stunde Spielzeit reicht nicht aus, um ein Spiel zu bewerten - aber was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, hat mir nicht gefallen und für viele ist ein trockener Einstieg ein großes Problem.

Von daher finde ich eine Wertung von 83% in dem Fall nicht untertrieben - auch wenns ab nem gewissen Grad sinnlos ist, drüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## Weini123 (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe The Witcher schon seit der ersten Ankündigung (wirklich schon ne ganze Weile her) sehntlichst erwartet und mir dann auch gleich beim release troz vieler negativen Bewertungen anderer Zeitschriften zugelegt. Zwar muss ich sagen dass nicht alle meine Erwartungen erfüllt würden z.B. dass doch noch mehr Bugs vorhanden sind als man bei einer solchen Entwicklungszeit hätte erwarten können (nichts im Vergleich zu Gothic 3!). Sprachausgabe hat mich auch n wenig gestört aber das wär dann auch alles. Wobei man auch hier Abhilfe verschaffen kann. Spielt das Spiel einfach auf der englischen Fassung falls ihr der Sprache mächtig seid und genießt den Rest des Spieles in vollen Zügen, der wirklich einwandfrei gelungen ist. Die Kämpfe sind fordernd und nicht einfach nur sinnloses Gelopfe bis der Gegner tot ist. Taktik ist hier das A und O. Auch am Charme hat The Witcher einiges mehr zu bieten als die Konkurrenz da es hauptsächlich für erwachsene Spieler  gedacht ist. Glücksspiel und Prügelein gehören zum Alltag. Mehrere Frauen am selben Tag is zum Beispiel auch ma was nettes Grafik passt ebenfalls. Schöne Tag- Nachtwechsel, flüssige Animationen das macht The Witcher aus. Wobei mir eine frei begehbare Spielwelt auch lieber gewesen währe. Alles in allem ist The Witcher ein sehr schönes Spiel das den Spieler bis zum Ende bei Laune hält. Und wer weiss vielleicht werden noch mehrere Patches folgen die das Spielerlebnis aufpeppen.

ps: das Inventar is besser als es dargestellt wird!

MFG Weini123


----------



## marcial (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich habs bis jetzt nicht gecheckt das Game auf Englisch zu stellen - vll. könnt mir da jmd kurz Hilfe geben...


----------



## Kakaumonster (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Mal etwas anderes ... ich habe arge Probleme mit The Witcher ... und zwar stürzt das Programm trotz Patch 1.1a regelmäßig nach 15 bis 20 min Spielzeit ab ... dazu verschlechtert sich die Performance zusehens deutlich bis ich beim Absturz nur noch ne Diashow ansehen muss ... dann weiß ich auch schon ... beim nächsten Speichervorgang oder betreten eines Hauses ist Feierabend.

Was ist das für´n Bugmist ... ist das son ähnlicher Speicher-Bug wie damals in Gothic 3?

Ich find das Spiel ansonsten auch echt gut, aber die Ladezeiten sind der Wahnsinn und echt extrem nervtötend. Da hab ich eigentlich einen guten Rechner (AMD X2 4800, 2GB Ram, 8800 GTS 640, X-Fi und Vista) aber die Ladezeiten sind schlimmer als alles, was ich in den letzten jahren ertragen musste. Das versaut die ganze Stimmung (mal abgesehn von den total unpassenden Sprecher-Stimmen manchmal)

Es kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass der komplette Speicher mit der Landschaft bei betreten der kleinsten Hütte leergefegt wird ... ich guck in grade mal 2 Schränke, weil dort nicht mehr zu finden ist und will die Hütte verlassen und muss ne geschlagene Minute warten, bis die Landschaft wieder in den Speicher geladen worden ist ... und bei einem ganzen Dorf oder ner Stadt mit etlichen Hütten und Häusern mag ich gar nicht dran denken ...

Andere Entwickler haben es in den letzten Jahren doch auch geschafft! Gothic2 und 3 ... Oblivion war dagegen schön kurz ... 

Das musst ich einfach mal loswerden ... das frustet mich total ... die Ladezeiten und die regelmäßigen Abstürze sind für mich ein Grund das Spiel schleunigst bei Ebay zu verhökern ...

Allein weil die Ladezeiten unzumutbar sind, würde ich dem Spiel 15% abziehen! Das ist echt ne Katastrophe!!!


----------



## deadlyeye (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Kakaumonster am 31.10.2007 02:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal etwas anderes ... ich habe arge Probleme mit The Witcher ... und zwar stürzt das Programm trotz Patch 1.1a regelmäßig nach 15 bis 20 min Spielzeit ab ... dazu verschlechtert sich die Performance zusehens deutlich bis ich beim Absturz nur noch ne Diashow ansehen muss ... dann weiß ich auch schon ... beim nächsten Speichervorgang oder betreten eines Hauses ist Feierabend.


Das mit den Abstrürzten... also mir kommts so vor als ob die mit 1.1a häufiger auftreten als mit 1.1, evtl alle 3-4 Stunden (anstatt von alle 5-6) bei mir.
Schon mal deine Platte defragmentiert? Das Spiel speichert recht oft und gerne, würd mich nicht wundern das die wie ein Flickenteppich aussieht.

Eine Minute Ladezeit? Ich hab ca 15 Sekunden (ok nach der 10ten Haus ists gefühlt ne Minute aber das ja was anderes). Habe aber auch 4GB (3,5 eff.) Arbeitsspeicher, was den Unterschied machen könnte.

Übrigens bleibt die Ladezeit in der Stadt gleich lang/kurz, also Entwarnung für den Fall.

Edit an den drüber: Wenn du die Sprache (komplett) wechseln willst musst du deinstallieren und im Installer Englisch auswählen. Für die Mischbestückung Englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln stehsts schon mal irgendwo drüber. (btw gibts im Rollenspielforum ein paar Hilfethreads in die solche Sachen besser reinpassen)


----------



## Alf1507 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Kakaumonster am 31.10.2007 02:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal etwas anderes ... ich habe arge Probleme mit The Witcher ... und zwar stürzt das Programm trotz Patch 1.1a regelmäßig nach 15 bis 20 min Spielzeit ab ... dazu verschlechtert sich die Performance zusehens deutlich bis ich beim Absturz nur noch ne Diashow ansehen muss ... dann weiß ich auch schon ... beim nächsten Speichervorgang oder betreten eines Hauses ist Feierabend.
> 
> Was ist das für´n Bugmist ... ist das son ähnlicher Speicher-Bug wie damals in Gothic 3?
> 
> ...


Stimmt schon. Es ist echt unzumutbar das ein Spiel eine ganze Minute nachladen muß!


----------



## Insane80 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Kakaumonster am 31.10.2007 02:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das musst ich einfach mal loswerden ... das frustet mich total ... die Ladezeiten und die regelmäßigen Abstürze sind für mich ein Grund das Spiel schleunigst bei Ebay zu verhökern ...


Dann tu das doch einfach, dann brauchst Du Dich auch nicht mehr drüber aufregen...   Bei mir gab's bis jetzt keinerlei Abstürze.


			
				Alf1507 am 31.10.2007 06:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt schon. Es ist echt unzumutbar das ein Spiel eine ganze Minute nachladen muß!


 
Also ich kann damit leben bzw. zocken.


----------



## joo990 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ..., was daran so falsch ist, Diablo oder World of Warcraft oder ein x-beliebiges anderes RPG als Beispiel dafür herzunehme, wie man Motivation mit Ausrüstungsgegenständen generiert. Dass sich The Witcher auf die Story stützt, ist ja schön und gut, ich würdige das. Aber es wäre eben noch besser gewesen, wenn es zusätzlich zur guten Story interessante Gegenstände gegeben hätte. Das hat nix mit Vergleich zu tun, das ist einfach ein Wunsch. Und die Spiele zähle ich auf, weil es eben darin so ist, wie ich es mir wünsche. So hätte ich es auch gern in The Witcher gehabt. Ich glaube nicht, dass jeder damit einverstanden ist, keine magischen Ringe oder sonstwas zu finden - bloß weil die Story gut ist.



It's Not a Bug, it's a Feature.  

Sich irgendwelche Sachen aus Spielen herauszupicken und es sich in anderen zu wünschen, ist ein Vergleich, sonst nix. Und genau dann The Witcher die Stärken von Diablo und WoW vor die Nase zu halten, sich aber strikt zu weigern, in anderen Punkten G3, Two Worlds und Oblivion in die Überlegung mit ein zu beziehen, sagt für mich alles aus.
Mit diesem Test (und den darauf folgenden Kommentaren!!) steht für mich fest, dass ich euch nicht mehr unterstützen kann. Die PC-Games mit dem Witcher Preview war wohl meine letzte.

Mir geht es nicht darum, dass The Witcher imho deutlich unterbewertet ist, kann schon mal passieren, wir sind zum Glück ja nicht alle gleich. Aber teils so heftige, unüberlegte, ja schon kindische Äußerungen von Seiten der Redaktion hätt ich nicht erwartet. Dafür dann noch indirekt Geld zu verlagen, find ich unverschämt, sorry, das war's von mir als langjähriger Leser.


----------



## Alf1507 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Insane80 am 31.10.2007 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kakaumonster am 31.10.2007 02:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte das auch eher sarkastisch gemeint, da ich nicht verstehen kann warum sich jemand über eine Minute aufregt.


----------



## Insane80 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 31.10.2007 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das auch eher sarkastisch gemeint, da ich nicht verstehen kann warum sich jemand über eine Minute aufregt.


Hatte ich bei Dir auch so verstanden  
Ich kann das nämlich auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Kakaumonster (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Insane80 am 31.10.2007 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 31.10.2007 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Werd ich euch sagen ... es ist ja auch nicht nur eine Minute ... Kleine Hütten oder Häuser laden schneller ... es ist das zurückkehren in den Landschaftslevel ... der dauert ewig ... was soll ich in der Zeit immer machen ... stricken? Pullern? oder was ... das nervt total ... und es ist ständig wieder ... in ein Haus rein ... raus, warten.... ins nächste Haus ... warten, raus, warten ...


----------



## GorrestFump (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Ich hab's jetzt auch a bisserl gespielt, bin hin- und hergerissen:

Einerseits überzeugt die grafische Aufmachung, eigentlich schöne, stimmige und atmosphärischen Cutscenes und Schauplätze, an sich gute englische Sprachausgabe mit sehr guten Sprechern und das Kampfsystem ist zwar anders und nicht so spannend wie ich erwartet hätte, aber fügt sich gut in's Spiel.

Andererseits fehlt es schon hier und da am nötigen technischen/inhaltlichen Feinschliff (meine jetzt keine Bugs) damit sich das Spiel sauberer präsentieren könnte: Cutscenes werden mit im Wort abgeschnitten, Betonungen und Lautstärken von den Synchron-Stimmen passen teilweise nicht, die Wechsel der Muskstücke sind teils grauenhaft (das eine wird abgeschnitten, das andere fängt plötzlich an).

Der Inhalt ist am Anfang zum schmunzeln:
Ein paar starke Männer, die Tussi liegt zum tiefen Bedauern aller im Sterben, ne Potion muß her. 
"Geralt hol mal die Sachen, wir laufen/sitzen solang gemütlich in der Burg rum und bei Fragen kommst halt mal vorbei."
Geralt is so nett und sucht im Alleingang die Sachen, heilt die Tussi, sie freut sich unbändig... Gerade noch um's überleben gekämpft, böse überfallen und ausgeraubt worden, der Rest der Truppe wartet, weil verschwinden angesagt ist. An was denkt sie?
Na klar an's Vögeln 

Für mich teilweise  "etwas" unglaubwürdig und ned ganz logisch die Szenerie  

Mal schaun wie's weitergeht, der Zeitsprung von Abreise aus der Festung zu der Siedlung mit den bösen Hunden hat mich gleich mal ganz schön durcheinandergebracht. Schaunmer mal..

Ich kann nur bestätigen was einige Sagen: Bis jetzt sicher inhaltlich und technisch kein perfektes Spiel, aber man kann irgendwie auch nicht loslassen...
Leider jedoch nur ein RPG-Lite (Mehr Item-Spielereien wären ned verkehrt),zu dem meiner Meinung nach eher Kampfsystem und Steuerung àla Prinz of Persia gepasst hätte....


----------



## Sanny (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



> Die PC-Games mit dem Witcher Preview war wohl meine letzte.



Don't let the door hit you.


----------



## annon11 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

DInge ,die The Withcer fehlen um perfekt zu werden:
Mehr Items,eine offenere Welt in der es mehr zu entdecken gibt,besseren Inventar,man sollte die Welt in Abschnitte teilen,die komplett geladen werden...


----------



## ThomasWeiß (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				joo990 am 31.10.2007 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Sich irgendwelche Sachen aus Spielen herauszupicken und es sich in anderen zu wünschen, ist ein Vergleich, sonst nix.



Gut, dann nenne es von mir aus Vergleich. Jedenfalls: Ich finde(!), dass mehr Items dem Spiel gutgetan hätten. Als Beispiel, was "mehr Items" bedeutet, führe ich World of Warcraft auf, wo die Itemjagd sehr ausgeprägt ist. Ich hätte auch Nox nennen können, nur dass das weniger Leute kennen dürften.

Und das findest du schlecht? Es muss doch erlaubt sein, diese Meinung zu vertreten und textlich auszudrücken. Wenn ich mir die Nachrichten hier ansehe, scheine ich ja nicht der einzige zu sein, der den Wunsch nach einer größeren Auswahl an Gegenständen verspürt.



			
				joo990 am 31.10.2007 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau dann The Witcher die Stärken von Diablo und WoW vor die Nase zu halten, sich aber strikt zu weigern, in anderen Punkten G3, Two Worlds und Oblivion in die Überlegung mit ein zu beziehen, sagt für mich alles aus.



Äh, ich weigere mich nicht strikt, Gothic 3 oder Two Worlds in die Überlegung einzubeziehen. Wo liest du das bitte raus? Ich habe Gothic 3 und Two Worlds schlicht nicht gespielt, deshalb sehe ich davon ab, The Witcher damit wertend zu vergleichen. 



			
				joo990 am 31.10.2007 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit diesem Test (und den darauf folgenden Kommentaren!!) steht für mich fest, dass ich euch nicht mehr unterstützen kann. Die PC-Games mit dem Witcher Preview war wohl meine letzte.



Wenn du dich darüber aufregst, dass ich The Witcher die fehlende Itemvielfalt ankreide, dann wäre es für deinen Blutdruck wahrscheinlich das beste, unsere Zeitschrift nicht mehr zu lesen.  Nachvollziehen kann ich es aber nicht. Wäre ich Leser, ich hätte kein Problem mit dem Test: Es sind die positiven Aspekte aufgeführt und die negativen, und das, was das Spiel ausmacht.



			
				joo990 am 31.10.2007 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber teils so heftige, unüberlegte, ja schon kindische Äußerungen von Seiten der Redaktion hätt ich nicht erwartet. Dafür dann noch indirekt Geld zu verlagen, find ich unverschämt, sorry, das war's von mir als langjähriger Leser.



Für diesen Online-Test hat die PC Games keinen Cent verlangt. Das nennt sich nicht  "indirekt Geld verlangen", sondern kostenlos.

Im Übrigen: Wenn mir jemand sagt, mein Test sei - ich zitiere - "für den dicken Arsch", dann erlaube ich mir eine Antwort ähnlicher Färbung.


----------



## Solon25 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Diesen Monat haben wir mal 2 Beispiele wo man sich fragen könnte, wie man in solchen Fällen (künftig) verfahren soll.

Da wäre zum einen _Hellgate London_, das lt. PCG in der Pre-Goldversion getestet wurde, lt. dem Thread im RPG Board aber eine andere (ungepatchte?) Version im Laden steht...

Zum anderen _The Witcher_ von dem im Vorfeld bekannt war das zum release ein Patch erscheinen wird und keine Note aufgrund dessen bekam.

Letztendlich ist doch in beiden Fällen das, was im Laden steht dem Käufer gegenüber ungenügend. Man darf einfach nicht davon ausgehen das jeder Internet hat und sich mal eben die Patches installieren kann. Schwere Entscheidung da den richtigen Spagat zu finden...


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 31.10.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Letztendlich ist doch in beiden Fällen das, was im Laden steht dem Käufer gegenüber ungenügend. Man darf einfach nicht davon ausgehen das jeder Internet hat und sich mal eben die Patches installieren kann. Schwere Entscheidung da den richtigen Spagat zu finden...


Sehe ich genauso wie du. 

IMO sollte man als Magazin *keine* "was-wäre-wenn" Wertung für ein Spiel vergeben.

Was dabei heraus kommt, haben wir ja bei Gothic 3 gesehen.
Des Weiteren find ich es etwas merkwürdig, wenn hier bei The Witcher darauf hingewiesen wird, dass der erste Patch ~250 Fehler behebt. Die Frage ist doch, ob diese 250 Fehler den Spielfluss bei jedem (!) stören, oder ob es nur kleinere Details sind und/oder Balancing-Probleme.

Das, was ich bis dato gelesen hab, kann man The Witcher auch ungepatcht sehr gut spielen.

Schlußendlich: man sollte das Spiel so bewerten, wie es vorliegt bzw. bei gravierenden Mängeln auf eine Wertung verzichten und explizit im Text daraufhinweisen, dass man aus folgenden Gründen auf eine Abschlusswertung verzichtet.


----------



## skydiver0975 (1. November 2007)

*AW:*

hehe...Ich finde diese Kommentare hier einfach klasse!!!Da wird sich über Wertungen aufgeregt,als wenn vom besten Kumpel die Freundin beleidigt wurde!!!

Ich las früher die Amiga Games,mit Umstieg auf den PC die PC Games und meiner Meinung nach sind die Wertungen immer objektiv und genau auf den Punkt gebracht...Nach 10 min The Witcher ging mir dieses kleine Inventar auf die Nerven,und eine Sortierfunktion fehlt definitiv!
Es mag Leute die geben die es nicht stört, die dürfen ja gerne ihre Meinung behalten,aber akzeptiert auch andere!!!
greetz


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				skydiver0975 am 01.11.2007 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe...Ich finde diese Kommentare hier einfach klasse!!!Da wird sich über Wertungen aufgeregt,als wenn vom besten Kumpel die Freundin beleidigt wurde!!!


Es geht mittlerweile nicht mehr um The Witcher, sondern um Bewertungskriterien im Allgemeinen.

Ich finde schon, dass man hier seine Ansichten zwecks Wertungen darlegen sollte und lesen kann, wie die Redakteure bewerten.

Für bestimmt nicht wenige ist die Wertung in der PC-Games ein Kaufargument. Sei es nun "ich kaufs weil > 85%" oder halt ein "ich kaufs nicht weil < 85%".

Natürlich ist deine Meinung subjektiv und selbstverständlich kann jeder hier seine Meinung posten. Ein Redakteur sollte aber IMO anders bewerten als ein normaler Spieler.


----------



## L3ros (1. November 2007)

*AW:*

Es tut mir ja leid, aber jemand der die Rollenspiele der letzten Zeit nicht gespielt hat sollte einfach keine Rollenspiel Artikel schreiben. Das ist einfach unprofessionell.

Aufgeführte Negativaspekte wie zB das Inventar für die Wertung verantwortlich zu machen sind im Vergleich mit anderes Spielen (den man braucht wenn man eine Wertung vergibt) einfach ungerecht. Man erinnere sich an den extrem schlechten Konsolenport Oblivion mit seiner Winzigen Karte, dem miesen Inventar etc. Von den Gothic Spielen will ich garnicht erst anfangen.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich beim Spielen von Witcher weniger das gefühl einen Diabloklon zu zocken, dementsprechend gering fällt natürlich auch die Anzahl der Items aus die es gibt, ganz offensichtlich Handelt es sich weniger um ein Jäger und Sammlerspiel.

Ich sehe bei Splintercell auch keinen Abzug von Wertung weil es dort nur 2 Waffen gibt.

Im Endeffekt ist The Witcher halt im gegensatz zu anderen "Action" Rollenspielen mehr Rollenspiel, wo bei den anderen die "Action" überwiegt.


----------



## ThomasWeiß (1. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				L3ros am 01.11.2007 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Es tut mir ja leid, aber jemand der die Rollenspiele der letzten Zeit nicht gespielt hat sollte einfach keine Rollenspiel Artikel schreiben. Das ist einfach unprofessionell.



Guck, ich hab alle relevanten PC-Rollenspiele gespielt, die es gibt. Alle. Ich hab die ganzen Klassiker gespielt und alles, was danach kam. Mit Gothic 3 und Two Worlds als Ausnahme. Die hab ich nur gesehen. Ich hab sogar die Konsolenrollenspiele gespielt, sämtliche Japano-Dinger auf der PS2, und davor auf dem SNES die Square-Spiele, auf anderen Konsolen den Rest der RPGs wie Lunar XY. Ich habe alle Online-Rollenspiele mit Ausnahme von Herr der Ringe gespielt.

Und ich soll jetzt, bloß ich weil ich weder Two Worlds noch Gothic 3 gespielt habe, zwei Produkte, die jetzt nicht sooo toll sind - ich soll jetzt bloß deswegen nicht The Witcher testen dürfen? Es gibt Personen, die waren mit dem Test zufrieden, weil er Negatives wie Positives anspricht. Wo liegt das Problem?

Es kann nicht dein Ernst sein, dieses Verhalten als unprofessionell zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Kylex (1. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				skydiver0975 am 01.11.2007 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach 10 min The Witcher ging mir dieses kleine Inventar auf die Nerven,und eine Sortierfunktion fehlt definitiv!


schon mal daran gedacht, dass man von einem test beeinflusst wird, auf bestimmte dinge zu achten, wenn man ihn vor spielen eines spiels liest?
nach 10 min. spielen hat man wohl kaum genug mit dem inventar zu tun, um darüber ein urteil zu fällen


----------



## Weini123 (1. November 2007)

*AW:*

Diese gesamte Diskusion is ja schön und gut aber man sollte sich Grenzen setzen. Ich lese die PC-Games schon seit 3 Jahren und bin seit Anfang des Jahres Abbonent. Ich muss sagen diese Zeitschrift is mit ABSTAND!! die Beste überhaupt. Jetzt Anschuldigungen an die Tester zu machen "unprofessionell" zu arbeiten finde ich eine Frechheit. Die machen auch nur ihre Arbeit und ich muss sagen sehr zu meiner Zufriedenheit. Klar dass Tester und Leser nich immer zu 100% gleicher Meinung sind aber da kann man nix machen. Trozdem glaube ich dass die meisten Tester sich mit Rollenspielen sehr gut auskennen und wissen worauf es ankommt. Natürlich kann man darüber diskutieren ob sich Sachen wie das Inventar von The Witcher extrem den Spielspaß drücken oder doch nur ein Manko nebenbei sind. Aber wenn man sowas zum Ausdruck bringen will dann doch bitte mit Respekt und nicht mit unfreundlichen Anschuldigungen unprofessionell zu arbeiten!!! Ich bin ebenfalls jemand der LAAAAANGE Zeit auf The Witcher gewartet hat. Mich traf es auch hart dass es eine für mich nicht ganz angemessene Bewertung bekommen hat aber sehen wir uns doch die anderen Zeitschriften an die haben ja noch viel krasser Bewertet (sein wir doch ma ehrlich ne 71% Wertung is doch wirklich unter aller Sau für son cooles Spiel). Hier kann man sich wiederum streiten weil sicher nicht alle der Meinung sind dass das Game so überragend is (was ich auch vollkommen verstehe und respektiere). Troz allem ziehen viele voreilige Schlüsse dieses Spiel bereits nach 10 Minuten beurteilen zu können. DAS IS SCHWACHSINN! Es ist nicht perfekt das ist klar. Ein RPG ohne Bugs herzustellen ist schwer. Am allermeisten stören mich weder Inventar noch Sprachausgabe (da ich auf der gut synchro. englischen Fassung spiele) oder Bugs wie sie oft angesprochen werden (was mich überhaupt nicht stört weil das für mich den Spielspaß nur gering drückt) mich nerven diese Ladezeiten damit kann ich jedoch ebenfalls leben da ich die in Oblivion auch hatte. 

Um nochmal auf die "unprofessionellen" Tester zurückzukommen. Hab am Anfang gedacht ich hab mich verlesen. Sowas ist nicht gerechtfertigt und vollkommen unhöflich! Nur weil mal ein Test nicht so war wie man sich den vorstellt müsst ihr nich gleich die Tester flamen. Für mich ist und bleibt die PC-Games die beste Computerspielezeitschrift dies in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt und The Witcher ein RPG-MONSTER dass man unbedingt haben muss weils keinen Held mit schimmernder Rüstiung beinhaltet der Jungfrauen aus TÜrmen rettet sondern ma was ganz anderes ist

MFG Weini 123


----------



## Alf1507 (1. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Kylex am 01.11.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> skydiver0975 am 01.11.2007 08:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da stimme ich dir voll zu! Ich habe seit den ersten Ankündigungen von The Witcher sehnsüchtig auf das Spiel gewartet. Die Tests habe ich mir erst gar nicht durchgelesen, weil mir aus irgendeinem Grund schon klar war das diese mich negativ beinflussen würden. Ich habe mir das Spiel also einfach gekauft und war sofort begeistert. Als ich dann zum Beispiel den Test eines anderen Magazins gelesen hatte, ( Das mit dem Stern  )habe ich mich manchmal echt gefragt ob die wirklich das selbe Spiel getestet haben. Der Test in der PC Games ist da meiner Meinung nach schon deutlich besser ausgefallen. Wenn man dann noch weiß *wie* die PC Games wertet dann ist diese Wertung wirklich hervorragend. Ich bin aber dazu übergegangen mir lieber augrund einer Demo eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Unser MM ist außerdem so kulant das es kein Problem für mich ist ein Spiel zu kaufen und bei nicht gefallen umzutauschen. Ich brauche mich deswegen also nicht über eine Wertung aufregen, nur weil meine Meinung vielleicht mal eine andere ist, als die eines Redakteurs. Was mich allerdings stört: Warum um Gottes willen wird The Witcher immer wieder mit Action-Rollenspielen verglichen. The Witcher ist meiner Meinung nach absolut kein Action-RPG und deswegen vermisse ich es auch nicht das nicht die selbe Sammelwut aufkommt wie zum Beispiel bei D2. Zudem ist die Story wesentlich komplexer und umfangreicher als bei einem herkömlichen Action-RPG. Nachdem ich sowohl von Oblivion und G3 irgendwie enttäscht war ist The Witcher für mich jedenfalls mal wieder ein echtes Highlight!


----------



## ThomasWeiß (1. November 2007)

*AW:*

Die beiden letzten Nachrichten haben mir wieder etwas den Glauben an die Menschheit zurückgegeben. Danke, Leute. Und jetzt: Weiter The Witcher spielen!


----------



## darXoul (1. November 2007)

*AW:*

Da ich ein Pole bin, spiele ich The Witcher in der polnischen Fassung. Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass die Sprachausgabe eine der absoluten Stärken des Spiels ist. Die Dialoge sind witzig, zynisch, bringen den schwarzen Humor von Sapkowski perfekt rüber, sie sind rau, direkt und einfach glaubwürdig in dieser düsteren Welt. Auch gibt es viele unheimlich witzige Sprüche direkt aus den Romanen, sowie Anspielungen auf verschiedene Sachen, sogar moderne Werbungen, die in Polen eine gewisse Popularität erreichten (z.B. Bierwerbung mit dem Spruch ["fast" macht aber einen grossen Unterschied"]. Die, glaub ich mal, können gar nicht perfekt übersetzt werden. Also ist für mich die Sprachausgabe eine Riesenstärke. Die deutsche Lokalisierung sollte daher mMn separat beurteilt werden, so wie die polnischen Spielemagazine das auch tun.

Was die Welt betrifft, ist sie kein Hochglanz Heroic Fantasy Setting wie die Forgotten Realms zum Beispiel. Ich hoffe, dass eines Tages die ganze Hexersaga von Sapkowski komplett übersetzt in den deutschsprachigen Ländern erscheint. Denn sie ist wirklich so ziemlich das beste Ding, dass meiner Meinung nach Fantasy zu bieten hat. Und ich habe wirklich viel gelesen, von Tolkien bis Salvatore. Humor, Sex, Liebe, Gewalt, Rassismus, Politik... Sapkowski kann alles sehr kohärent, galubwürdig und dazu noch interessant behandeln. Das Spiel hält sich weitgehend an die Buchvorlage, und daher sag ich mal folgendes... Wer es hier erwartet *+5 Rüstungen, Schwerter mit Ausdauerboni usw. an jeder Ecke ernten zu können, der liegt hier verdammt falsch.* In dieser Welt gibt es nun keine Massenproduktion von magischen Gegenständen. Magier sind eine Rarität, mischen heftig in der Politik mit, und hüten ihre Geheimnisse. Das ist kein Diablo oder WoW. Oder NWN. Sammler Finger weg   Die Hexer kämpfen nun mal mit zwei Arten von Schwertern, und tragen keine schweren Rüstungen. Das taten sie vor langer, langer Zeit, aber gegen unglaublich schnelle Monster erwies sich diese Taktik als nutzlos. Sie müssen verdammt schnell und beweglich sein, nicht gepanzert.

Was mich am Spiel stört, ist die oft alberne Kameraarbeit, das umständliche Inventar und die zu häufigen und langen Ladezeiten, sowie die sich ein bissl zu oft wiederholenden Charaktermodelle. Ansonsten ist das Spiel wirklich toll. Das hübsche aber hölzerne und auf Dauer ziemlich langweilige Oblivion bleibt für mich im Schatten. Aber was kann ich denn objektiv bewerten, wenn mein Freund, mit dem ich fast jeden Sonntag pen & paper FR spiele, ein wichtiger Mitglied des Development-Teams war, und ich dazu noch ein absoluter Fan von Sapkowskis Romanen bin   

Hmm... Moment mal. Gerade deswegen waren meine Erwartungen wirklich hoch. Deswegen auch bewerte ich das Game umso strenger


----------



## Boesor (1. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Streiter-Innos am 29.10.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> schade das solche spiele, die wirklich mittlerweile rar sind und doch ein bisschen was anderes bieten als normaler einheitsbrei, so eine schlechte wertung kriegen. ich lese echt in diversen foren NUR positives, kaum irgendjemand verliert auch nur ein negatives wort und dennoch ist witcher so weit abgeschlagen hinter oblivion und co.(was ohne ende kritisiert wurde).hoffe dennoch das es sich gut verkauft und die entwickler erfolgreich sind. The Witcher ist ausnahmsweise mal ein spiel das ich original holen werde, denn so etwas muss unterstützt werden. alles andere ist anstandslos gegenüber den entwicklern und diesem Werke !!!!



wenn die potenziellen käufer sich nicht nur nach dieser ziemlich unbedeutenden prozentzahl richten, sondern nach den testberichten, wird es sich bestimmt gut verkaufen.
immerhin holst sogar du es di ausnahmsweise original, wobei mich da schon interessieren würde ob du sonst nicht spielst bzw wo die spiele sonst herkommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kämpfst nicht, ich schon. Es will mir halt nicht in dem Kopf, was daran so falsch ist, *Diablo oder World of Warcraft oder ein x-beliebiges anderes RPG* als Beispiel dafür herzunehme, wie man Motivation mit Ausrüstungsgegenständen generiert.



*hust*

Jetzt muss ich mich auch kurz einschalten.

Diablo, WoW & Konsorten sind KEINE Rollenspiele im klassischen Sinn -  The Witcher dagegen schon.
Diablo ist ein Action-RPG, das seine Motivation primär durch "Item Farming" generiert, bei WoW verhält es sich ähnlich. Story ist bei beiden Titeln jedoch relativ vernachlässigbar - die Welt ist starr, es gibt keine "Scheidewege", an denen der Spieler die Möglichkeit hat, die Handlung in eine andere Richtung zu treiben, Gesinnung, Verhalten, etc. spielt überhaupt keine Rolle.

Ein echtes Rollenspiel dagegen lebt vor allem von seiner Story. Ein echtes (Computerrollenspiel) ist ein -sehr freies- Adventure mit Kampf/Actionelementen.

Die genannte "grünleuchtende Zwergenstreitaxt" wäre übrigens im Kontext von "The Witcher" völlig deplatziert, da sich die Hexer, ähnlich wie die Jedi, auf ihre Schwerter spezialisiert haben. Und spätestens ab Akt 4 erhält man genügend Möglichkeiten, seine Schwerter zu "tunen". 
Davon abgesehen gibt es eigentlich eine ganze Menge Waffen im Spiel - nur sind sie ziemlich nutzlos. Ich schleppe z. B. nur einen Dolch mit mir rum; zum einen, weil der stylisch aussieht, zum anderen, weil Geralt ihn manchmal automatisch für Finishing Moves benutzt.

The Witcher ist in meinen Augen übrigens das beste Rollenspiel seit "Baldur's Gate 2". Die Story ist so fantastisch komplex und verwoben, da kann auch ein Gothic (1 + 2, 3 will ich gar nicht erwähnen) mithalten. 

Jeder RPG-Fan, der sich diesen Titel NICHT zulegt, verpasst was Einmaliges.

Für mich das Spiel des Jahres 2007.
Für "Normalos": eine gute 80er Wertung, da einige Kleinigkeiten (Inventar, Ladezeiten, "geklonte" NPCs) leicht stören.
Für RPG-Fans & Kenner: mind. 95%! 
  

EDIT: @Thomas Weiß:

Hey, ich hab' NOX hier noch rumliegen!


----------



## darXoul (2. November 2007)

*AW:*

Also da kann ich nur 100% zustimmen. WoW oder Diablo sind gar keine Rollenspiele. Da spielt man eigentlich keine Rolle. Es gibt zwar "Lore" in WoW, aber das Spiel an sich ist so seicht, dass man es gar nicht RPG nennen kann. Ich liebe WoW und spiele meinen Krieger sowohl in PvE als auch in PvP mit Vergnügen, aber Dialoge gibt es so gut wie keine, und die meisten Quests sind auch so primitiv, dass man sie in einem echten Rollenspiel nur als logische und mit der Handlung kohärente Zugabe einsetzen kann (was auch in The Witcher passiert - bringe 5x dies oder 3x das). Das es in einem "mechanisch weniger umfangreichen" Spiel nicht funktioniert, wenn man nur diese rudimentäre NPC-Interaktion und Questdesign implementiert, zeigt Hellgate: London. Das Spiel ist in Sachen Inhalt unvergleichbar mit WoW, und genau diese primitiven Aufgaben und Gespräche machen das Spiel langweilig und auf die Dauer enttäuschend. The Witcher ist dagegen ein Rollenspiel mit viel Action, da sollte man wirklich keine Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 01.11.2007 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Text von Bremsspur!


Ich hab mir gestern The Witcher gekauft und bin, wobei ich noch weit weit am Anfang bin, echt überrascht von dem Spiel.

Es läuft butterweich in den max. Einstellungen, sieht sehr gut aus ( die Charaktere in den Zwischensequenzen sind echt gelungen! ) und spielt sich echt leichgängig.

Die Typische Maussteuerung gefällt mir sehr gut und auch die Möglichkeit des Pausierens weiß zu gefallen.

Wenn die Präsentation der Story weiterhin genauso so erfolgt wie in den ersten 20 Minuten des Spieles dann ist es das beste RPG seit Jahren. Das letzte mal, dass mich ein RPG so gefesselt hat waren NWN1 und KotoR I.

Des Weiteren: die Brüste sind animiert ( bouncing boobs ) ... was will man(n) mehr?


----------



## ThomasWeiß (2. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 01.11.2007 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> [Diablo, WoW & Konsorten sind KEINE Rollenspiele im klassischen Sinn - The Witcher dagegen schon.



Jetzt wird es zur Grundsatzdiskussion. Aber: Eigentlich ist es auch irrelevant, ob Diablo oder WoW nun Rollenspiele sind oder nicht. Es ging mir schlicht um Gegenstandvielfalt, und da können beide Titel als Beispiel herhalten. Ich hätte auch ein Actionspiel nennen können, wäre völlig Wurst gewesen.

Davon abgesehen: Für mich ist The Witcher auch kein klassisches Rollenspiel. Denn ich persönlich mache es nicht an der Story fest, sondern an bestimmten Punkten wie der Tatsache, dass man ein Inventar hat, dass man Fähigkeiten steigern kann, dass man im Level aufsteigt. 

Aber ich red auch niemanden rein, der sagt, es sei ein klassisches Rollenspiel. Das Thema ist nicht wichtig genug, um sich drüber zu streiten, und es ändert ja nix an meiner Aussage. Die kann jeder bewerten, wie er mag,  und offenbar wird das ja auch getan, nur dass einige etwas... äh, sensibilisiert sind.


----------



## darXoul (2. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 02.11.2007 08:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: Eigentlich ist es auch irrelevant, ob Diablo oder WoW nun Rollenspiele sind oder nicht. Es ging mir schlicht um Gegenstandvielfalt, und da können beide Titel als Beispiel herhalten.



IMHO, stimmt nur die erste Aussage   Beispiele, die irrelevant sind, sind halt keine Beispiele. Genauso gut könnte man sagen, dass in der Geheimakte Tunguska der Spieler einfallsreicher Gegenstände einsetzen kann und dass die Puzzles besser sind. Na klar, Tunguska ist ein Adventure. 

The Witcher ist ein Rollenspiel, das sich an die Buchvorlage hält. Gegenstandvielfalt wäre hier schlicht und einfach Fehl am Platz. Ich, als Sapkowskis Leser, würde das Spiel gar nicht kaufen wenn man magische Waffen oder Rüstungen wie am Fliessband erwerben könnte. Sorry, nicht in dieser Welt. Es wäre für die Fans eine echte Ohrfeige wenn Geralt in einer magischen Plattenrüstung herumlaufen würde.

Ich hab ehrlich gedacht, das wäre nicht so schwer zu begreifen


----------



## HanFred (2. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 02.11.2007 08:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen: Für mich ist The Witcher auch kein klassisches Rollenspiel. Denn ich persönlich mache es nicht an der Story fest, sondern an bestimmten Punkten wie der Tatsache, dass man ein Inventar hat, dass man Fähigkeiten steigern kann, dass man im Level aufsteigt.


inventar - check
fähigkeiten steigern - check (wenn auch auf eine eigene weise)
levelaufstieg - check


----------



## Solon25 (2. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				darXoul am 01.11.2007 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel hält sich weitgehend an die Buchvorlage, und daher sag ich mal folgendes... Wer es hier erwartet *+5 Rüstungen, Schwerter mit Ausdauerboni usw. an jeder Ecke ernten zu können, der liegt hier verdammt falsch.* In dieser Welt gibt es nun keine Massenproduktion von magischen Gegenständen. Magier sind eine Rarität, mischen heftig in der Politik mit, und hüten ihre Geheimnisse. Das ist kein Diablo oder WoW. Oder NWN. Sammler Finger weg   Die Hexer kämpfen nun mal mit zwei Arten von Schwertern, und tragen keine schweren Rüstungen. Das taten sie vor langer, langer Zeit, aber gegen unglaublich schnelle Monster erwies sich diese Taktik als nutzlos. Sie müssen verdammt schnell und beweglich sein, nicht gepanzert.


Hmmm, ich finde das ist ein interessanter Aspekt (hab den Text nur etwas reduziert). Da stellt sich mir die Frage wie ein Redakteuer mit dem Wissen (Buchvorlage) an den Test rangegangen wäre. Wenn ich da den GS Test heranziehe in dem keine Fernkämpfe und Magie als Negativpunkte aufgezählt sind, wäre das mit dem Wissen aus dem Buch evtl. gar kein "Manko" gewesen...


----------



## Belathan (2. November 2007)

*AW:*

Ich habe mich, wie sonst nur selten, nicht um Tests gekümmert. Sonst tat ich es, da ich mich ein, zweimal extrem verkauft hatte, als ich es ohne Tests zu berücksichtigen getan hatte (zB. Söldner). 
Dieses Mal hatte ich keinen Test gelesen, keine Demo gespielt, die es ja auch nicht gab. Lediglich einige Trailer hatte ich angeschaut, jedoch alle auf Gametrailers.com gut , bis sehr gut bewertet. 
Dazu kommt noch mein Interesse für Sapkowskis Bücher. In Kurzgeschichtensammelbänden hatte ich die ersten Geschichten über Geralt, den Hexer gelesen und vor kurzer Zeit auch die neue Auflage zu: Der letzte Wunsch gelesen, den Auftakt zur Geralt-Saga.
Ich hatte eigentlich ein ungutes Gefühl vor dem Kauf, aber als ich dann anfing zu spielen, hatte es sich erstmal bestätigt: Eine schlechte deutsche Sprachausgabe, als Auftakt. So, abgespeichert, und schnell auf englisch neu installiert. Alles viel besser, einfach nur ein geniales Spiel. 
Wenn man voll dabei ist, beim Spielen, fühlt man richtig mit seinem Hexer mit. Schwere Entscheidungen usw..

Für mich, auf jeden Fall, das beste Einzelspieler Rollenspiel derzeit auf dem Markt.


----------



## Luccah (2. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 02.11.2007 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> darXoul am 01.11.2007 20:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das ist der Punkt...GS haben sich einmal Null mit der Materie auseinandergesezt, was für mich heisst sie haben einfach nicht ihre hausaufgaben gemacht. Zudem sagt diese Petra Schmitz, das sie sich langsam mit der Amnäsie als Spielelement abgefunden hat...da gibt es nur einen feinen Unterschied, und zwar sind andere Games in der Hinsicht einfach ideenlos, aber beim Hexer hatten sie keine andere Wahl, da die Buchvorlage (letzte band) wohl ein Ableben des Hexers aufzeigte ohne der Gewissheit ob er überlebte oder nicht, da lag es nahe die Amnäsie als Punkt zum Start des Games in Erwägung zu ziehen.
Zudem bin ich vom ersten Buch so begeistert, das ich es kaum erwarten kann die nächsten Bände zu lesen. Ein Test war mir auch ziemlcih egal,ich kaufe das was ich mag und für richtig finde, egal was die Zeitungen schreiben.


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (3. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 01.11.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> L3ros am 01.11.2007 10:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sry Weiß, aber du hast es einfach nicht drauf....   
die Wertung ist ein Witz!!!


----------



## StefanWeiss (4. November 2007)

Du meine Güte, da ist man mal eine Woche im gemütlichen Familienurlaub mit Frau und Kindern, während ihr hier eine Diskussionsschlacht veranstaltet – seid ihr alle von Sinnen?   

Nachdem ich mich durch alle Einträge in diesem Thread gewühlt habe, gebe ich gerne noch ein paar eigene Gedanken dazu ab. – Bitte entschuldigt, wenn ich dabei vielleicht etwas abrupt zwischen den Themen hin- und herspringe, aber mir platzt gleich die Birne vor lauter Gedanken, die raus müssen:

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich all die Meinungen hier lese, gibt es ja wohl nur eine Alternative: Die ganze Zahlenschieberei ist für die Katz! Wäre ich sofort mit dabei – aber die Frage bleibt: Was schreibt man drunter? Sternchen funktionieren nicht, Smilies/Winies ebenfalls nicht. Schulnoten – gemessen an welcher Definition?
To be continued… 

Ich würde mal sehen wollen, was passiert, wenn wirklich nur noch ein „Kaufempfehlung ja/nein“ unter einem finalen Test drunter stünde. 

In einer perfekten Welt würde ich persönlich unter jedem Test eine Art „Checklisten-System“ für objektiv abklopfbare Parameter wünschen, quasi eine erweiterte Form der Pro- und Contra-Punkte. Würde für den einzelnen Test bestimmt super funktionieren – bloß ist damit noch ein Produktvergleich möglich? Wie aussagekräftig wäre ein solches System und besser noch, welche Parameter braucht man dafür im jeweiligen Genre?

Das, was derzeit als PCG-Wertungsnote steht, kommt in den Meinungskasten eines Redakteurs. Würde auch genügen -  und doch sehe ich schon wieder Heulen und Zähneklappen vor mir – Kein differenzierter Einkaufsführer mehr möglich, noch mehr nicht miteinander vergleichbare Wertungen, weil von unterschiedlichen Testern erstellt… 

Noch was zum Vergleich zu Spielen wie KOTOR und Konsorten. Euch ist schon klar, dass die Wertungen teilweise noch vor Einführung der Mot-Kurve stammen?  Hatten wir mal im Zuge des Einkaufsführers mit Auf- und Abwertungsorgie geändert – da blickte keine Sau mehr durch. Hm, braucht man da überhaupt noch einen Einkaufsführer mit Wertungen? Oder genügt es, pro Genre die unserer Meinung nach jeweils 10 besten Spiele aufzulisten, quasi als Must-Have! Wir hatten experimentiert - die Meinung der Community war jedoch eindeutig: "Wir wollen den alten Einkaufsführer zurück!" - Remember, der hat aber auch seine Tücken in puncto Vergleichbarkeit...

Spielewertungen, ein Fass ohne Boden?

Kehren wir einfach mal zum Wertungssystem der PCG zurück – in einem Punkt kann ich Thomas nur zustimmen – bitte seht eine PCG-Note als das was sie wirklich ist: Als eine mathematisch berechnete Größe, die als Parameter den Faktor Zeit (die tatsächlich gespielte Zeit) und die dabei subjektiv gefühlten Momente in einem Maß-System von 1 (sauschlecht) bis 10 (ultra-mega-geil) festhält. Dabei spielt ein Vergleich mit anderen Spielen überhaupt keine Rolle, es geht dabei um das reine Erlebnis im getesteten Spiel.

Löst euch von dem Gedanken, dass dieser Zahlenwert alleine die Kaufentscheidung darstellt. Es ist inzwischen längst erwiesen, dass die eigentliche Kaufentscheidung schon vor dem Test stattfindet. Schockiert? Wäre mit Sicherheit ein gutes Thema für einen weiteren Thread   

Blickt euch doch nur mal intensiv in diesem Thread zu *The Witcher* um. Es gibt kein objektives Testsystem, dass allen Meinungen gerecht wird – wie auch, es geht um subjektives Spielempfinden. Ist nun ein Test in einem Mag gänzlich überflüssig? Mit Sicherheit nicht, denn der Test kann wohl zu einer Meinungsfindung beitragen, die wiederum in eine Kaufentscheidung mit einfließen kann, jedoch sicherlich nicht (mehr) als alleiniges Kriterium. Nicht mehr im Zeitalter von Multi-Information auf "allen Kanälen", die das I-net bietet.

Wo wir/ihr gerade so schön beim Thema Professionalität sind – ihr macht mir Spaß, aber gut, packe ich mal meine Liste aus. Gothic 1 und 2 habe ich mehrfach heiß und innig gespielt. Gothic 1 trotz der fiesen Bugs, selbst mit Patch 1.08, G2 – der Leichenbug ätzte mich an, ebenso das zum Kotzen schlechte Balancing – drauf gesch… ich liebte das Spiel. Die Nacht des Raben - sowieso durchgespielt.
Action-RPGs sind ebenfalls auf meiner Platte gewandert, Diablo, Diablo 2, Titan-Quest, Loki, Silverfall, Silver (kennt das jemand?) und viele mehr. Mit Morrowind, Oblivion und den Shivering Isles habe ich mit Sicherheit – zusammengezählt – Jahre verbracht. Online züchtete ich einen WoW-Ork hoch, schlug und schlage stundenlange Quests in Guild Wars, Lotro, versuchte mich an SWG, erlebte beide KOTOR-Spiele bis zum (bitteren-Teil-2-Ende), Two Worlds habe ich gerade vor zwei Wochen zuende gebracht (mochte die Welt, das Design war jedoch lächerlich), Gothic 3 gab ich viele Chancen, um es dann zuletzt frustriert zu deinstallieren und ins Regal zu stellen. Die Bioware-Riege von Baldur’s Gate (komplette Reihe), Icewind Dale (1+2), Planescape Torment, ging komplett über meinen Monitor….genügt das als Voraussetzung (ich könnte sicher noch weitermachen), um meine persönliche Motkurven-84% (bzw. 88% nach altem System) unter The Witcher setzen zu dürfen? – Es wurde nach meiner Meinung zum Hexer gefragt: Kurz und knapp – kaufen, kaufen, kaufen! – Jeder, der einen Hauch Sympathie für ernste RPGs empfindet, sollte sich das polnische Werk zulegen. Ja es hat Macken, die ich genau so negativ empfinde wie Thomas. Trotzdem freue ich mich schon drauf, es weiter zu spielen, mit englischer Sprachausgabe versteht sich, denn die deutsche Version ist allzu oft falsch betont und die Stimmenwahl (gerade Geralt) misslungen. - Ansonsten, ich stehe auf das simple, aber cool anzusehene Kampfsystem, die rau dargestellte Welt, die Story, die sich schön entfaltet... alles in allem mein persönliches Lieblings-RPG für den Herbst!

So, Meinung kundgetan – ich beende damit den ohnehin viel zu lang geratenen Foreneintrag.
Diskutiert nicht zu viel, sondern fällt euer eigenes Urteil, indem ihr mit Geralt loszieht 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht 
Stefan Weiß


----------



## Denis10 (4. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 30.10.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute bewerten wir den Spielspaß über die Zeit des Spielens hinweg. Der Durchschnittswert ergibt dann die finale Prozentwertung. Heißt: 50% sind genau das, Durchschnitt. Früher wären 50% eine Katastrophe gewesen. Nemand hätte ein mit 50% bewertetes Spiel für Durchschnitt gehalten. Er wär fern geblieben. Heute ist es anders. 60% sind eindeutig überdurchschnittlich und für Fans empfehlenswert. 83% sind eine Wahnsinnswertung; da fehlen nur 17% bis die 100% voll ist. Die Verhältnisse haben sich mit der Motivationskurve verschoben, sie sind mathematischer geworden. Das steht alles in der "so testen wir"-Seite, und ich würde mir wünschen, dass es mal wahrgenommen wird. Denn wenn nicht, dann können wir uns die Motkurve auch sparen und wieder nach dem Bauch bewerten. Dann hätte ich dem Witcher auch nen hohen 80er gegeben.



Wenn 60% überdurchschnittlich sind, warum steht dann in der Rubrik so testen wir bei >60% nur "wenn sie diese Thematik interessiert, kommt dieser gerade noch befriedigende Titel für sie infrage" (das hörts sch ja nicht gerade nach einer Wahnsinnswertung an.) Und wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere, waren diese Formulierungen auch schon vor der Änderung des Wertungssystems gleich.

Die eigentliche Motivationskurve finde ich sehr gut und auch hilfreich.


----------



## KONNAITN (4. November 2007)

PCG-SW am 04.11.2007 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Du meine Güte, da ist man mal eine Woche im gemütlichen Familienurlaub mit Frau und Kindern, während ihr hier eine Diskussionsschlacht veranstaltet – seid ihr alle von Sinnen?


Aber der Thread ist doch klasse, der hat alles was man sich wünschen kann.
Ein interessantes und komplexes Thema mit vielen Verzweigungen, ein wehrhafter "Bossgegner", Beleidigungen, eine Fast-Sperrung, Tag- und Nachtwechsel, bouncing boobs,...

-> Meine Thread-Lesespaß-Motivationskurven-Wertung:  88%


----------



## ThomasWeiß (5. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				TimonatoR-1000 am 03.11.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry Weiß, aber du hast es einfach nicht drauf....
> die Wertung ist ein Witz!!!



Du hast mich für eine Sekunde gehabt, ich gebe es zu.


----------



## Cant (5. November 2007)

KONNAITN am 04.11.2007 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> PCG-SW am 04.11.2007 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das ist jetzt auch der Grund warum ich auch mal meinen Senf hinzufügen muss. Man will ja teil des Großen hier werden.   

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir bis jetzt eine Menung verkniffen da ich The Withcer nur auf der GC2007 auf dem Pressetag spielen konnte. 
_Hat manchmal doch Vorteile nen Mediensklave zu sein._
Doch dieses WE war es soweit the Witcher landete vom Ladenregal in meine Hand, und von da auf meinen Rechner.
Erstes Fazit war. Ich brauch mal wieder nen besseren Rechner.   
Zweites Fazit war das selbe wie auf der GC und so verbrachte ich mein Wochenende mit The Witcher. Ich lies sogar ein WOW Raid ausfallen, das sagt doch schon alles oder?  
Würde ich nicht Arbeiten müssen, wäre ich immer noch an meinem Rechner.

Nun aber  zum Thread. 83% hmm okay. Das für mich großartige Jade Empire hat ja auch nur 84% bekommen und ich liebe es. Also kann ich mit  83% Leben. Warum sich manche jetzt so sehr darüber aufregen ist für mich eigentlich wunderlich. Sicherlich hätte ich mich gefreut wenn es ein paar % Punkte mehr wären, aber davon geht ja nicht die Welt unter.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne stand früher in der PC Games bei "so bewerten wir" das Spiele die 80% bis 90% bekommen für Fans des Genres eine wunderbare Bereicherung sind um die Zeit rumzubekommen.  

Die extremlangen Ladezeiten sind mir nicht aufgefallen, liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran da ich schon einiges gewohnt bin, von Gothic1 zum Beispiel wo ich mir getraut habe es unter 1GHz Rechner zu spielen.   

Erstaunlich fand ich das Spielzeit nicht im Testergebniss bzw. positiv erwähnt wird. Sicherlich kann man ein altes PC Games Sprichwort benutzen: Lieber 8 Stunden gut unterhalten, als 16 Stunden gelangweilt.  Aber bei neueren Spielen muss ich doch sagen das ich wenig Spiel für viel Geld bekomme, siehe Crysis welches ich auch schon testen dürfte. 
_Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich nen neuen Rechner brauche._  

Des weiteren muss ich sagen das ich doch Schockiert war das der wundervolle Soundtrack nicht positiv erwähnt wurde. Selten habe ich bei einem Rollenspiel einen besseren gehört. 
Das Thomas Weiß nicht TW oder G3 gespielt hat, ist nicht so schlimm meiner Meinung nach, hätte er G3 gespielt wären er bestimmt erleichtert gewesen das The Witcher nur 200 Bugs im ersten Patch behebt.   

So nun aber will ich mal schnell meine Arbeitszeit rumbekommen und dann zurück an den Rechner zu Geralt. Muss noch die Kellnerin vernaschen.   

Gruß Cant


----------



## ThomasWeiß (5. November 2007)

Cant am 05.11.2007 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Des weiteren muss ich sagen das ich doch Schockiert war das der wundervolle Soundtrack nicht positiv erwähnt wurde. Selten habe ich bei einem Rollenspiel einen besseren gehört.



Ich bin jemand, der gute Musik in Spielen zu schätzen weiß, aber den Soundtrack von The Witcher fand ich in keiner Weise außergewöhnlich. Sorry. :/


----------



## Cant (5. November 2007)

ThomasWeiß am 05.11.2007 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Cant am 05.11.2007 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Glück ist das ja Geschmackssache, und darüber lässt sich bekanntlich nicht Streiten.


----------



## STARSCrazy (5. November 2007)

Nochmal zu der Sternchenidee... *hmm*  ...

Hätte man dem Titel in einem anderen Berwertungssystem 4 Sternchen (von 5) gegeben entspräche dies sowohl einer Wertung zwischen 80% und 89%. Und irgendwo dazwischen wird sich das Spiel auch tatsächlich befinden. Der Trubel wäre geringer.

Man könnte ja so vorgehen:
- Statt Prozentzahlen verwendet man ne Wertung von bis zu fünf Sternchen. Um sich aber von der Konkurrenz mit ähnlichen System abzuheben, sollte man dazu übergehen das Gameplay weitgehend in Stichworten zu beschreiben.
- So könnte man neben den positiven und negativen Punkten noch einige neutrale Punkte aufführen, welche informierend wirken. Mich z.B. spricht es z.B. eher an, wenn es sich nicht um ein Sammelwut-Pseudo-Rollenspiel handelt, den Diablofreund wird dies abschrecken. Dem einen gefallt übertriebene Action mit Explosionen und Feuerwerk, der andere mag's lieber Realitätsnaher.
- Weiterhin eine Motivationskurve (die ist gut und nachvollziehbar) zur Ermittlung der Wertung
- Kommt es dabei zu einer grenzwertigen Zahl zwischen zwei Wertungen (also irgendwo zwischen 78% und 82 müssen bestimmte Kriterien erfüllt werden um die höhere Wertung zu verdienen (je nach Genre).


Naja.. vielleicht könnte man da mal drüber nachdenken und in nem extra Thread diskutieren.


----------



## crackajack (5. November 2007)

PCG-SW am 04.11.2007 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich all die Meinungen hier lese, gibt es ja wohl nur eine Alternative: Die ganze Zahlenschieberei ist für die Katz! Wäre ich sofort mit dabei – aber die Frage bleibt: Was schreibt man drunter? Sternchen funktionieren nicht, Smilies/Winies ebenfalls nicht. Schulnoten – gemessen an welcher Definition?
> To be continued…


Warum sollten Sternchen nicht funzen?
Ich fand die hier bei den Lesertests ideal. Leider sind die ja nicht mehr.....  
Das ist eine abgestufte Kaufen-, Nichtkaufen-Skala wo man weniger darüber streiten kann ob 79 (z.B. 4) oder 89 (auch noch 4) einen wirklichen Unterschied macht.
Bei 5 gibts halt max. kleine Meckereien und bei 4 Sternen gibt es doch schon ein paar Dinge an denen man sich stoßen kann, 3 ist eher für unverbesserliche Fans usw.
Das ist imo schwammig genug um kaum Streitspielraum zu lassen.


> Kein differenzierter Einkaufsführer mehr möglich, noch mehr nicht miteinander vergleichbare Wertungen, weil von unterschiedlichen Testern erstellt…


Die Noten sollten eben vergleichbar sein. Vergesst das Gedöns mit der MK, wenn ihr anscheinend eh selber kaum davon begeistert seid.
Hat Spiel X 89 und Spiel Y 85 und sind der eine oder die zwei Tester von Spiel Z der Meinung das es es besser wie Y aber schlechter wie X ist, dann knallt man eine 87 hin. So einfach ist das.
Aber losgelöst von vergleichbaren Spielen Wertungen zu finden kann ja nicht gut sein, wenn ein Witcher dann eventuell gar nicht im Einkaufsführer landet, weil Tester Hans Mies viel kritischer ist wie Fritz Allestoll. Dann kann das ja nicht Sinn des Einkaufsführers und der Note die PCGames (!) laut Spielepackung vergeben hat sein.
Relativ zu was anderem Einordnen als Wertungssystem anstatt willkürliche Zahlenwerte zu vergeben kann doch nur besser klappen?
Und da würden imo auch Abwertungen nicht so schwer sein: Wenn sich oben was tut, muss halt alles nachrücken.
Genreübergreifend wird es natürlich wieder schwieriger, aber imo immer noch besser wie jetzt.
Was weiß ich.....


> Oder genügt es, pro Genre die unserer Meinung nach jeweils 10 besten Spiele aufzulisten, quasi als Must-Have! Wir hatten experimentiert - die Meinung der Community war jedoch eindeutig: "Wir wollen den alten Einkaufsführer zurück!" - Remember, der hat aber auch seine Tücken in puncto Vergleichbarkeit...


Da habt ihr aber auch einfach Genres zusammengeworfen die schwer oder kaum miteinander vergleichbar waren. Das war einfach "too much".
Wenn ihr die Wertungen weglässt und die Top-10 der jetzigen Liste stehen lasst, von mir aus alphabetisch oder jeden Monat zufällig dastehend, dann geht das imo schon in Ordnung. In der Topliga haarspalterisch zu unterscheiden wird wohl kaum jemandem wichtig sein? Aber Ankh mit WOW zusammenzutun, oder was da halt alles zusammenkam, war doch etwas seltsam?


> Spielewertungen, ein Fass ohne Boden?


Das sowieso.  


> Dabei spielt ein Vergleich mit anderen Spielen überhaupt keine Rolle, es geht dabei um das reine Erlebnis im getesteten Spiel.


Und das ist imo auch verkehrt.
Keine Ahnung was bei eurem Fifa-Test kritisiert wurde-muss ich erst lesen-, aber wenn es einfach das gleiche Spiel wie die Vorjahresversion mit aktualisiertem Daten ist, dann muss es imo auch die gleiche Wertung bekommen, da es ja genauso gut wäre. Für eine Wertung die ev. eben in Listen auftaucht kann man doch nicht sagen das es dasselbe ist und deswegen schlechter. Das wäre ja genau eine Preis-Leistungempfehlung die ihr nicht geben wollt?
z.B. Tester X kennt die Vorjahresversion und findet es natürlich kaum motivierend nochmal "das Gleiche" zu spielen, Tester Y hat Fifa ewig nicht mehr gespielt und findet alles neu und toll......Wertung 70 vs 90?
Warum nicht einfach die gleiche Note und beim Einkaufsfüher nur mher das Neue aufführen und dazuschreiben, das man "dasselbe" Spiel schon für billig bekommt.
will sagen: Vergleiche sind imo wichtig.


> Löst euch von dem Gedanken, dass dieser Zahlenwert alleine die Kaufentscheidung darstellt. Es ist inzwischen längst erwiesen, dass die eigentliche Kaufentscheidung schon vor dem Test stattfindet. Schockiert?


Waaaah. Erschreck mich bitte nicht so.
Mag für Einige, Viele, die Meisten gelten, aber gilt wohl kaum für alle Leser. Vor allem den Modembesitzern, denen ihr Demos "vorenthaltet", werden doch noch recht stark davon beeinflusst, ob ein Spiel eine anständige Wertung erhält?


> Blickt euch doch nur mal intensiv in diesem Thread zu *The Witcher* um. Es gibt kein objektives Testsystem, dass allen Meinungen gerecht wird – wie auch, es geht um subjektives Spielempfinden.


Imo wird die Wertung ja auch wegen der relativ niedrigen Zahl im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen kritisiert. Darum sage ich ja das man auf Relationen achten müsste.


> So, Meinung kundgetan.


Immer gut zu erfahren was Redis von ihrem Wertungssystem halten und auch selber damit "kämpfen".


> Diskutiert nicht zu viel, sondern fällt euer eigenes Urteil, indem ihr mit Geralt loszieht


Kritiklose Ja-sager sind zur Verbesserung eines Heftes doch kaum zu gebrauchen? Eine Diskussion ist ja nicht schlecht um eine differenziertere Meinung zu erhalten und zu entscheiden ob man nun wirklich losziehen will.
Und so ein Disput sollte doch für euch selber wichtig sein.


Hat zwar nun alles nichts mit The Witcher zu tun, da ich es noch nicht gespielt habe (werde ich aber sicher noch), aber um mal zu sagen warum ich solche Wertungsdiskussionen immer interessant und hilfreich finde: Meiner Meinung nach kommt da oftmals klarer rüber, warum es mehr und/oder weniger Prozentpunkte verdienen würde. In einem Test, auch wenn ein Meinungskasten von einem weiteren Redakteur dabeisteht, habe ich meist das Gefühl das man einhelliger Meinung ist und nicht zwei Standpuntke vermittelt bekommt. (auch das ihr bei den Wertungen anscheinend einer Meinung seid finde ich seltsam) Genau die Diskussion die hier online manchmal geführt wird, wäre imo auch im Heft schon gar nicht übel: Kontroverse Meinungen zu einem Spiel. Von mir aus macht da auch eine Good Cop Bad Cop Show draus, wenn ihr versteht.....
Gerade bei streitbaren Spielen sollte etwas Spielraum angedeutet werden für Leuten die z.B. auf Sammelwut verzichten können, eben direkt sagen das sie die 83 nicht allzugenau nehmen müssen. Es sollte eben klarer rüberkommen das so eine Wertung nicht in stein gemeiselt ist auch wenn es dei einzige offizielle von PCGames ist.
Jaja, man kann auch selber draufkommen, aber ein Schubs in die Richtung, das man Wertungen kritisch betrachten soll, kann ja auch von euch kommen.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (5. November 2007)

crackajack am 05.11.2007 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> PCG-SW am 04.11.2007 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehe ich ganz genau so, aber fünf Sterne sind mir  dann doch etwas zu undifferenziert. Ich wäre für ein *10*-Sterne-System. Das würde sich grob mit dem 100-Prozent-System decken, nur dass dann die ermüdenden Diskussionen über einzelne Prozent wegfallen würden. Ob das mit acht Sternen bewertete Spiel XY nun eher zu sieben oder eher zu neun tendiert, das kann ja dann im Fazit präzisiert werden. So ist man fast gezwungen den Test auch zu lesen, nicht nur die Prozentzahl im Wertungskasten anzuschaun. Ich bin jedenfalls ganz ausdrücklich gegen das System mit den 100 Prozent, so wie es jetzt ist. 

SSA


----------



## Belathan (5. November 2007)

Könnte man nicht ein duales System einführen? 
Ich meine das so: Die Wertung (ob Sterne oder %-Zahlen ist dabei egal) wird durch eine Fachmeinung erstellt und durch eine der "Breiten Masse". Sowas wie ein Voting. Das erschien mir zum Beispiel schon bei G3 sehr sinnvoll. Da waren viele Spieler sehr enttäuscht (deshalb gab es in diversen Lesertests auch sehr niedrige Noten), während die Fachpresse großenteils sehr "vorteilhafte" Noten verteilte. 
Bei "The Witcher" scheint es ja gewissermaßen im Gegenteil zu liegen. 
Durch so eine Dualität scheint mir ein weitaus größeres Publikum angesprochen. Was genau die vielen Individualitäten dort draußen genau kaufen, ist immernoch ihre Sache. Aber dadurch, dass mehr Leute zur Wertung hinzugezogen werden, gibt es ein einheitlicheres Ergebnis.

Eine Alternative wäre die Einführung einer Referenzliste die von "Nicht-Radaktionsmitgliedern" gemacht wird:
Beispiel:

1. Seite: Einkaufsführer der PCG
2. Seite: Die gleiche Einteilung der Spiele, nur das Ranking durch die Leserwertung bestimmt.

Oder

Man schreibt zu jedem Spiel die Leserwertung hinzu.

Realisierbarkeit soll hier nicht diskutiert werden.

PS.: Finde die Wertung auch nicht sehr gut und ich bin für eine längere Vor- und Nachteilespalte.
4players hat das momentan ganz gut, finde ich!


----------



## Wildchild666 (5. November 2007)

kurz On Topic :

Hab mir The Witcher jetzt auch gebraucht für nur 32 euro geholt und bin bisher begeistert. Spiele auf der schwersten Stufe (weil sonst angeblich Alchemie und Zauber überflüssig sein sollen) und komplett auf Englisch.
Bis auf leichte Macken im Kampfsystem, wenn Geralt mal keine Lust hat zuzuhauen, stört mich bisher nichts. Auch nicht das zu kleine Inventar ^^


----------



## Solon25 (5. November 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 05.11.2007 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das mit acht Sternen bewertete Spiel XY nun eher zu sieben oder eher zu neun tendiert, das kann ja dann im Fazit präzisiert werden. So ist man fast gezwungen den Test auch zu lesen, nicht nur die Prozentzahl im Wertungskasten anzuschaun.


Da werf ich mal einen Punkt ein, der bisher noch nicht berücksichtigt wurde = Gold/Silber Award. Ich bin dafür das Spiele ihren Award bekommen wenn es verdient ist und da wäre ein 8 Sterne Spiel mit Silber Award sehr gut einzuordnen. 8 Sterne ohne Award zeigt dann das es sich drunter aufhält


----------



## McDrake (5. November 2007)

Wildchild666 am 05.11.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nicht das zu kleine Inventar ^^


Zu klein find ich das gar nicht. Dafür unübersichtlich bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Das hätte man schon besser machen können.
Aber der Rest ist einfach genial. Ich freue mich jetzt, während der Arbeit, schon wieder aufs spielen am Abend.
Und das ist mir schon seeeehr lange nicht mehr passiert.
Müsste WOW zu Anfangszeiten gewesen sein.
Und davor... hmm Zack Mckracken


----------



## StefanWeiss (5. November 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 05.11.2007 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 05.11.2007 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön zu lesen, dass mein insgeheimer Wunsch eines 10er-Systems wohl auch in einigen anderen Köpfen existiert - gerade diese Streiterei um die letzte Stelle ist der reinste Krampf. Ich sehe das genau so, dass die 10er-Klasse eben die Richtung vorgibt, sprich - alles mit einer 8 gehört in die Sammlung eines Genrefans, 9er ist Referenz, 10 für das perfekte Spiel

...7er sind "zweitklassige" Spiele mit einigen Schwächen usw.  - Eine Übersicht in Pro/Contra-Form würde das "Zünglein" darstellen, nachdem jeder für sich selber ablesen kann, was im Detail gut und schlecht ist.

Motkurve zur Darstellung der Wertungsfindung bei allen wichtigen Titeln mit größeren Testartikeln quasi als Zusatzinfo - finde ich auch gut...
Tja, ich denke, da ist noch lange nicht zuende diskutiert - auch nicht redaktionsintern, da könnt ihr sicher sein 

In diesem Sinne - einen schönen Abend wünscht
Stefan W.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. November 2007)

PCG-SW am 05.11.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön zu lesen, dass mein insgeheimer Wunsch eines 10er-Systems wohl auch in einigen anderen Köpfen existiert - gerade diese Streiterei um die letzte Stelle ist der reinste Krampf. Ich sehe das genau so, dass die 10er-Klasse eben die Richtung vorgibt, sprich - alles mit einer 8 gehört in die Sammlung eines Genrefans, 9er ist Referenz, 10 für das perfekte Spiel


Dann dürfte die 10 ja nie vergeben werden, das ist auch doof.
Seinerzeit hat die ASM schliesslich auch das eine oder andere mal eine 12 (von 12) vergeben - 'aktuell das Nonplusultra'. Sowas sollte imo auch möglich sein.


----------



## Boesor (5. November 2007)

da hier ja eh schon offtopic diskutiert wird:
Ich mag das % System, allerdings hänge ich mich nicht dran auf ob es jetzt 80 oder 85 bekommt.
Dennoch ist es denke ich genauer als ein 10er System.


----------



## Wildchild666 (5. November 2007)

ich fand das system von der asm (?) sehr gut ^^ einfach "super" "gut" "geht so" u.s.w....das hat gereicht  es ging ja um die eigene meinung zu den jeweiligen spielen, da braucht man keine zahl...


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (6. November 2007)

Wildchild666 am 05.11.2007 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fand das system von der asm (?) sehr gut ^^ einfach "super" "gut" "geht so" u.s.w....das hat gereicht  es ging ja um die eigene meinung zu den jeweiligen spielen, da braucht man keine zahl...


dann kauf dir die ComputerBildSpiele...   da bekommst auch noch erklärt, wie du ein Gameboyspiel "installierst".... ZOMFG


----------



## STARSCrazy (6. November 2007)

PCG-SW am 05.11.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön zu lesen, dass mein insgeheimer Wunsch eines 10er-Systems wohl auch in einigen anderen Köpfen existiert - gerade diese Streiterei um die letzte Stelle ist der reinste Krampf. Ich sehe das genau so, dass die 10er-Klasse eben die Richtung vorgibt, sprich - alles mit einer 8 gehört in die Sammlung eines Genrefans, 9er ist Referenz, 10 für das perfekte Spiel
> 
> ...7er sind "zweitklassige" Spiele mit einigen Schwächen usw.  - Eine Übersicht in Pro/Contra-Form würde das "Zünglein" darstellen, nachdem jeder für sich selber ablesen kann, was im Detail gut und schlecht ist.



So sehe ich das auch... 

Nur...  bei der 10-Sternchenwertung würden meist nur Werte rauskommen die bei 5 oder höher liegen. Weshalb man auf die unteren 5 Punkte gleich verzichten könnte.

Du schreibst: 
- 10: das perfekte Spiel
- 9: ist Referenz
- 8: für Genrefans
- 7: "zweitklassige" Spiele

Damit ist schon fast alles abgedeckt...
Jetzt fehlt nur noch...

- 6: "drittklassige" Spiele
- 5: Trash


Somit könnte man gleich ne 5 Sterne-Wertung machen, denn die 4, 3, 2, 1 und 0 Sterne braucht man eigentlich gar nicht. 

So säh' die 5-Sternewertung aus:

5: das perfekte Spiel
4: ist Referenz
3: für Genrefans
2: "zweitklassige" Spiele
1: "drittklassige" Spiele
0: Trash


Und soviel undifferenzierter wäre diese im Vergleich zum 10-Sternesystem auch nicht.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (6. November 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 05.11.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> PCG-SW am 05.11.2007 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist genau der Denkfehler. 10/10 ist ja nicht gleichzusetzen mit 100%. 10/10 ist der Bereich zwischen 90 und 100%. Das sind Genre-Referenzen. Spiele, die man uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen kann. Das ist ja auch der Witz bei der ganzen Sache: Wer nur auf die Wertung achtet, für den macht es keinen Unterschied ob 9/10 oder 87% - das Spiel ist gut bewertet -> wird gekauft. Wer aber Wert auf Präzision legt, der ist darauf angewiesen den Text zu lesen, und wird nicht zu sehr durch einen abstrakten Zahlenwert beeinflusst. 

SSA


----------



## Alf1507 (6. November 2007)

Die Idee mit den fünf Sternen von STARSCrazy finde ich auch ziemlich gut. Vielleicht sollte die PC Games mal eine Umfrage dazu machen.


----------



## saythamesos19 (7. November 2007)

The Witcher hab ich genossen...... aber irgendwie fehlt mir IMMERNOCH die Freiheit in einem RPG das ich das letzte Mal bei Gothic Teil 2 so richtig ausleben konnte.... naja.. nicht ganz "ausleben".... aber darum warte ich bis ein nächstes Auslebe-RPG rauskommt.... bei The Witcher war man gefangen... das war schlecht. Wirklich schlecht. Und erinnerte ein bisschen an dem "Fable"-Stil, und ICH kam mir dabei vor wie ein kleines Schuldkind.... ansonsten ist Geralt von Riva einfach nur genial. Aber das hat ja mit RPG nix zu tun.... ein cooles Video drehen kann (fast) jeder. Die Qualität der Videos in The Witcher (Intro/Outro) ist verblüffend genial... Könnte ein geiler Kinofilm sein in der Quali....wenn die Story passt?

Ach ja: Ich wünsche mir den Kinofilm "The Witcher". Hoffentlich bald mal.... Träumen darf man ja.


----------



## darXoul (8. November 2007)

saythamesos19 am 07.11.2007 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: Ich wünsche mir den Kinofilm "The Witcher". Hoffentlich bald mal.... Träumen darf man ja.



Es gibt schon einen polnischen Film "Wied?min" (The Witcher) von Marek Brodzki (2001). Leider ist hier nur die Musik absolut geil, besser als im Spiel. Der Rest is einfach nur Müll. Der Film ist grottenschlecht. OK, die meisten Schauspieler sind gut, aber sie haben hier keine Gelegenheit, ihre Kunst zu zeigen, denn das Drehbuch, auf Kurzgeschichten basierend , ist so unglaublich chaotisch, dass man eigentlich nie sicher ist worum es geht. Dazu noch sind die Kampfszenen unglaublich schlecht und unübersichtlich. Die Monster sind Gummi-Ekeltierchen. Der Film ist einfach miserabel und wurde in Polen total verrissen und überall kritisiert. 

Der erste Fehler war einen Film zu machen, der auf mehr oder weniger eigenständigen Erzählungen beruht. Was ich gerne sehen würde, ist eine Produktion mit Hollywood-Budget, die sich an die Buchvorlage wirklich hält und auf der Saga basiert. Denn erst dann wird Geralts Geschichte so richtig schön.


----------



## allen1212 (14. November 2007)

Herr Weiss finde ihren ja test ja sehr gut nur worums halt den meisten geht sind halt mikrige 2 oder 3% mehr.
So dümpelt der witcher mit seiner wertung im niemandsland herum.
Glaub so eine rpg perle hat das nicht verdient.
Finde schon das magazine gewaltigen einfluss haben, als ich den 73% test vom kollegen gelesen hab war ich schwer am zweifeln.
Naja in dessen haut möcht ich jetzt nicht stecken der bekommt wohl schon von seinen kumpels prügel*G*.
Wartet doch noch paar patches ab und die versprochenen tools und werft nochmal nen blick drauf.


----------



## kingoftheplanet (17. November 2007)

hi!

witcher ist sehr schön gemacht und bietet ein szenario, welches auch größere kinder (ab 18  ) anspielen können.
leider leidet der spielfluss sehr unter dem innovativen kampfsystem und den dauernd auftretenden ladezeiten.
wäre es nicht schön gewesen mit Geralt richtig loszufighten? ja, nur bleibt die figur teilweise ohne zuzuschlagen vor dem feind stehen und erst wenn der klick-rythmus wieder passt schlägt Geralt zu, langweiliger gehts zumindest in den ersten szenen ja wohl nicht mehr.

abstürze und fehler gehören mittlerweilen wohl schon zum spielvergügen dazu, senken aber auch deutlich meine wertung auf 80punkte.


----------



## infinity2710 (19. November 2007)

Ich habe das Spiel mittlerweile durch... Ich fand es gut - hat wirklich fun gemacht und am Monitor gefesselt... Es ist aber eben nicht "sehr gut". 
IMHO passen die 83% Wertung wie die Faust aufs Auge. Was anfangs fasziniert, wird dann gegen Ende, und zwischendurch, doch etwas eintönig. Das Game hätte besser werden können, das steht fest, ist es aber nunmal nicht.
Die 91% (!) User-Wertung, die mittlerweile daneben steht, halte ich für "an den Haaren herbeigezogen". Leute, seit doch mal ehrlich!

mfg
Infinity2710


----------



## Wildchild666 (19. November 2007)

TimonatoR-1000 am 06.11.2007 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wildchild666 am 05.11.2007 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Mutter von TimonatoR bitte an die Information, der kleine TimonatoR möchte im Ballparadies abgeholt werden...

(um es mal auf deinem Niveau auszudrücken)


----------



## Dumbi (21. November 2007)

Das ist ja wieder einmal ganz großes Kino hier...

Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, warum es immer wieder solch einen hirnrissigen Aufstand über die Bewertung einzelner Spiele bzw. des Bewertungssystems macht. All die Leute, die hier über die 83% des Spiels ablästern, sollten ein paar Aspekte bedenken:

 - 83% ist verdammt noch mal *eine sehr gute Wertung*! Laut PC Games werden die 80er nur für Games vergeben, die zwar ein paar Mänge besitzen können, aber trotzdem noch überdurchschnittlich gut sind. Was passt daran also nicht?

 - Wenn man einen ausführlichen, mehrere Seiten langen Test lesen darf, wieso beschränkt man sich dann nur auf die kleine, zweistellige Zahl, die ganz zum Schluss im Wertungskästchen prangert... (und letztendlich nur die persönliche ! Meinung des Testers ausdrückt ?    

 - Wem die Wertung nicht gefällt, kann ja a) auf den Kauf der PC Games verzichten und damit aufhören, rumzunerven, b) mal den Kopf einschalten und den Artikel als Entscheidungshilfe nehmen, und nicht nur die Prozentzahl, oder c) zur Gamestar gehen und sich an deren höchst objektiven, immer und zu jeder Zeit absolut 100% zutreffenden, Tests begnügen...


----------



## n3m3 (23. November 2007)

Ich hab mir "The Witcher" ohne große Erwartungen gekauft, nur ein paar Tests gelesen und auf ein halbwegs solides RPG gehofft.
Doch seit "The Witcher" auf meiner Festplatte seinen Platz gefunden hat, verbringe ich jede freie Minute vor dem Rechner.

Nach all den großen Enttäuschungen der letzten Jahre im RPG Sektor, ist endlich ein Titel erschienen, welcher Gothic 2 auf meiner privaten Hitlist auf Platz 1 ablöst! "The Witcher" zieht mich in seinen Bann durch seine absolut einzigartige Atmosphäre, deftige Dialoge (Englisch) und fesselnde Story. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist meiner Meinung nach die recht "kurze" Spielzeit. Bin jetzt kurz vor Ende, gern hätte ich zehnmal soviel Zeit mit dem Game vebracht.

Die Kritik, betreffs lange Ladezeiten, Crashs etc. zählt für mich nicht.

Mit einem zeitgemäßen Rechner (C2D, 4GB Ram, GF 8800 ) sind die Ladezeiten nicht kurz, aber keineswegs übertrieben lang. Ich spiele unter Vista 64bit, "The Witcher" ist noch nie gecrasht.


----------

